# Telekinetic Genetics



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

So starting this thread as the first testers are getting their seeds and popping them. Got 47 going myself right now just popped another 50 looking for another pheno hunt and things are getting good 
Lemonheads = Kandy Kush x Lemon Alien 
Alien Resurrection=Jesus og x lemon alien none popped but have some testers out popping next round 
Martian Monkey= Gg4 x Lemon alien 
Undecided name = sonic screwdriver x lemon alien In the 50 new popped seeds i have 10 of each of the following
Pck(Pakistani chitral kush)x grape ape
Pck x dudes tangie
Hells Angels og x tangerine kush
Fire og x chocolate Thai
Heidi's unicorn from our own @RM3 

Looking for some new phenos mainly males to cross with but gonna be a fun hunt hope all the testers and possible future testers will take a gander and see what we get to find


----------



## Odin* (Nov 14, 2016)

Hold up, where'd you get the Chocolate Thai?




Sounds awesome buddy.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Hold up, where'd you get the Chocolate Thai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ttystikk gave me a 60 pack or so of each those beans.......I was real excited about that cross already gonna call it flaming baked Alaska since someone already took baked Alaska but it doesn't even fit the strain really and I'm gonna pheno that out and stabilize and then find me a good male


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 15, 2016)

Got my tester pack extact time they provided. 

5/5 Martian monkey (gg4xLemon Alien) have sprouted thus far. And look healthy 

75%25% coco perlite mix under 2ft T5

Shout out to @Afgan King and his team.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Got my tester pack extact time they provided.
> 
> 5/5 Martian monkey (gg4xLemon Alien) have sprouted thus far. And look healthy
> 
> ...


Looking great!!!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Got my tester pack extact time they provided.
> 
> 5/5 Martian monkey (gg4xLemon Alien) have sprouted thus far. And look healthy
> 
> ...


Beautiful . Time to make the donuts  I'm subbd and will be growing out some of these fine specimens as well 100% organic . Thanks Afgan King


----------



## xtranger420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Heyy this looks exciting!! Im all love when it comes to creating/testing new strains to help out the cannabis community! I personally have been dealing with my scout cookies/707 headband cross lol which i am now going to pollinate with a NYC Dissel just because I've had good yields and so with these! Lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 16, 2016)

This thread will pick up nicely when people start getting there plants growing  until then good morning .


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2016)

So got a new room up and running dedicated to pheno hunting here's what's left after the first 12 males have been chopped. Everything wreaks from the stem and building very nicely got a couple extras in there some blue lime pie that'll get dusted this round with goji and lemon alien also got two tangie x gsc males and 1 gg4x gsc male and 1 female so should be interesting as well as picking up a new lemon g cut and tora bora one of my favorite cbd strains of all time gonna get some dusting sooner or later alot in the works!!!!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice ! Lemon g is the shit


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Very nice ! Lemon g is the shit


This lemon g female is known to pass on flavor and yield as a dominant trait but allows the male the bud structure and look. Had some gsc x lemon g that was fire from this female and tasted like lemon g with a hint of cookies and looked like cookies but huge buds lol


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 17, 2016)

dude you're awesome... just take over a spot convert to grow opp and produce ...


----------



## Odin* (Nov 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> @ttystikk gave me a 60 pack or so of each those beans.......I was real excited about that cross already gonna call it flaming baked Alaska since someone already took baked Alaska but it doesn't even fit the strain really and I'm gonna pheno that out and stabilize and then find me a good male


Holy shit! Now, where did @ttystikk get the Chocolate Thai?

Last I had some was '97/'98/'99 (not to sure about that now). Anyhow, from what I remember, it was some awesome smoke. Good nose, excellent flavor, and a very chill stone. 

Seriously?!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Holy shit! Now, where did @ttystikk get the Chocolate Thai?
> 
> Last I had some was '97/'98/'99 (not to sure about that now). Anyhow, from what I remember, it was some awesome smoke. Good nose, excellent flavor, and a very chill stone.
> 
> Seriously?!


I am a man of many mysteries, gifts, connections and artifacts. 

I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I am a man of many mysteries, gifts, connections and artifacts.
> 
> I'm not even kidding.



That is truly awesome. No sarcasm, I think it's badass that these old school strains are still floating around, whether in seed or clone. Big thumbs up!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> This lemon g female is known to pass on flavor and yield as a dominant trait but allows the male the bud structure and look. Had some gsc x lemon g that was fire from this female and tasted like lemon g with a hint of cookies and looked like cookies but huge buds lol


That would be a sweet cross. Love lemon g !


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That is truly awesome. No sarcasm, I think it's badass that these old school strains are still floating around, whether in seed or clone. Big thumbs up!


Thanks, man. I feel even better about putting said beans in the hands of people who can do them justice. I've always been a clone guy, I have no skills with popping beans.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Holy shit! Now, where did @ttystikk get the Chocolate Thai?
> 
> Last I had some was '97/'98/'99 (not to sure about that now). Anyhow, from what I remember, it was some awesome smoke. Good nose, excellent flavor, and a very chill stone.
> 
> Seriously?!


Chocolate Thai male with fire og clone only I believe too lol


----------



## Odin* (Nov 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I am a man of many mysteries, gifts, connections and artifacts.
> 
> I'm not even kidding.



So you are either... 







... or ...










It could be possible that both are loosely based on your life's exploits and adventures. (?)


----------



## Odin* (Nov 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Chocolate Thai male with fire og clone only I believe too lol



This sounds like one hell of a cross. Keep us posted.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2016)

Odin* said:


> So you are either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're far too kind lmao!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 19, 2016)

4/5 standing strong. One stunned days back.

Things are steady on my end.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 19, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3834117 4/5 standing strong. One stunned days back.
> 
> Things are steady on my end.


Sooo slow. I wish seeds had the sleep of clones  you spendamonth watching them do nothing . Well not nothing but it seems that way


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

So just dropped 12 alien rock candy x blue dream, 25 Alien Resurrection, and another 18 Martian monkey lol gotta love popping seeds


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So just dropped 12 alien rock candy x blue dream, 25 Alien Resurrection, and another 18 Martian monkey lol gotta love popping seeds


Some fucking fire right there


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Some fucking fire right there


How they all doing on your end


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

My testers are kickin ass, 5/5 alien resurrection, 5/5 martian monkey. They will toughen up in solo cups, then I'll up can to 1 gal. 
The martian monkey is thick stemmed, is this a sign of things to come??? Big budzzzz?
I will post pics when they're not tiny little sprouts.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> My testers are kickin ass, 5/5 alien resurrection, 5/5 martian monkey. They will toughen up in solo cups, then I'll up can to 1 gal.
> The martian monkey is thick stemmed, is this a sign of things to come??? Big budzzzz?
> I will post pics when they're not tiny little sprouts.


Ya all mine have real thick stems don't have a single one that doesn't look good all real thick stems stacking extremely well loving life over here will pic tonight when up pot to 7 gals


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya all mine have real thick stems don't have a single one that doesn't look good all real thick stems stacking extremely well loving life over here will pic tonight when up pot to 7 gals


Lol 7 gal is massive! When did you crack the 50?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol 7 gal is massive! When did you crack the 50?


Today they got put in their rapid rooters and dome and on the heating pad


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Today they got put in their rapid rooters and dome and on the heating pad


Oh yeah!
Am I the first to crack the Alien Resurrection?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> How they all doing on your end


The Martian monkey are growing good man. Nice steady and uniform.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Oh yeah!
> Am I the first to crack the Alien Resurrection?


Ya unless @shhhmokey cracked his when he got em 


714steadyeddie said:


> The Martian monkey are growing good man. Nice steady and uniform.


They really are and a majority wreak from the stem have a couple that are straight DIESEL GAS and the Lemonheads have a skunky sweet lemon from the stem. Found some awesome males too real sturdy thick


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya unless @shhhmokey cracked his when he got em
> 
> They really are and a majority wreak from the stem have a couple that are straight DIESEL GAS and the Lemonheads have a skunky sweet lemon from the stem. Found some awesome males too real sturdy thick


I cracked mine a while ago. They're 8-10"


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I cracked mine a while ago. They're 8-10"


Nice any pics?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nice any pics?


Yeah where are the pics man  gotta document everything or it didn't happen hahah


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 21, 2016)

This thread will be going off in a few weeks


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> This thread will be going off in a few weeks


For sure  I'm in too . Well hopefully soon


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah where are the pics man  gotta document everything or it didn't happen hahah


I will post pics when I'm good and ready, you sonsabitches!




No for real though, I'll snap a couple when I go do my "shift".


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> This thread will be going off in a few weeks


Right got 22 females of Martian monkey lemon heads and I think what I'll call alien power tool = sonic screwdriver x lemon alien or if anyone has suggestions please that's only an idea not set in stone yet I'll post pics of everyone tomorrow after they get adjusted


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Right got 22 females of Martian monkey lemon heads and I think what I'll call alien power tool = sonic screwdriver x lemon alien or if anyone has suggestions please that's only an idea not set in stone yet I'll post pics of everyone tomorrow after they get adjusted


Call it ray gun


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 21, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Call it ray gun


Not bad at all lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not bad at all lol


2 for 3 haha!


----------



## sharptater (Nov 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Right got 22 females of Martian monkey lemon heads and I think what I'll call alien power tool = sonic screwdriver x lemon alien or if anyone has suggestions please that's only an idea not set in stone yet I'll post pics of everyone tomorrow after they get adjusted


Lemon screwdriver? Where can I get some beans from telekinetic genetics?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 22, 2016)

This is the strongest Martian Monkey, 2x as big as the rest of them. I will post pics of the Alien Resurrection tomorrow, keep you in suspense...


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 22, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Lemon screwdriver? Where can I get some beans from telekinetic genetics?


Email [email protected] or find the Instagram and message. Might have some testers left


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 22, 2016)

Martian monkey growing nice and steady

1.5 weeks since breaking soil.

Coco perlite mix 
First feed at 200ppm


----------



## Csar (Nov 22, 2016)

kk×la
sprouted 11-7-14

2 jesus ×la2 alien reserection gerenamed 11-19-16 
will m post more pics when they sprout.
so far I'm 3 for 3 on the telekenetic seeds


----------



## Csar (Nov 22, 2016)

took them 24 hrs to get there then I planted


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 22, 2016)

Csar said:


> kk×la
> sprouted 11-7-14
> 
> 2 jesus ×la2 alien reserection gerenamed 11-19-16
> ...


Hell ya lovin it


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 22, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Martian monkey growing nice and steady
> 
> 1.5 weeks since breaking soil.
> 
> View attachment 3837008


Looking good like it


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

Totally bummed . The mailman sucks !!!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3837288 Totally bummed . The mailman sucks !!!


Smear some dookie on your mailbox handle.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3837288 Totally bummed . The mailman sucks !!!


What a dick


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Smear some dookie on your mailbox handle.


I'm stressed . I just made sure I had more than enough plant count to run these too . I even let a couple go that I really didn't want to. It needed the space


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm stressed . I just made sure I had more than enough plant count to run these too . I even let a couple go that I really didn't want to. It needed the space


Get new ones out for you tomorrow buddy


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Get new ones out for you tomorrow buddy


Thanks man . My wife was like " and those are the ones with the kandy kush in them , figures " haha gotta love her sarcasm. She really loves kandy kush though one of her faves and now lemonheads haha she is excited to say the least


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Thanks man . My wife was like " and those are the ones with the kandy kush in them , figures " haha gotta love her sarcasm. She really loves kandy kush though one of her faves and now lemonheads haha she is excited to say the least


They only have 4 lemonheads left but they have what they want for that strain already and will gladly get you out the last 4 of them. Also will be sending Martian monkey as that's only other one with enough


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

There are some gg4 mystery seeds came from a female they didn't pollinate and some mystery seeds for other strains as well.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

In fact if ok they'll send out 5 mystery with yours as well as the 4 lemonheads and the one 1 Kandy Kush mystery. From looks of it I'll prob have to redo 3 other orders as well and almost out of seeds


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

That is cool . Hopefully I will get a good one out of the 4. It only takes 1. Thank you again


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is cool . Hopefully I will get a good one out of the 4. It only takes 1. Thank you again


Shit out of the 20 I popped I have 3 keeper males for sure and have to chose whos my one star and I have like 12 females all stout as hell


----------



## cassinfo (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey AfganKing......U da man!! No homo. Keep up the great work brother.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> Hey AfganKing......U da man!! No homo. Keep up the great work brother.


Thank you man just trying to make good meds available to everyone


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

So getting ready to do some more pollinating this next round we are gonna take same two lemon alien males (who put out some seriously consistent shit) and crossing it with these girls
Purple Urkle 
Purple drank
Jillybean (candy cut and a Canadian cut that yields huge and is fire too)
Grape god bud
Cornbread og 
Blue lime pie 
February the new round of Lemonheads, Martian monkey, and sonic screwdriver x lemon alien (more than likely gonna call it ray gun) lol will have some testers available for all these strains


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Sounds like you are on point fine sir !


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Sounds like you are on point fine sir !


Gonna lay down some serious fire check your ig buddy


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Gonna lay down some serious fire check your ig buddy


I'm on it ! lol


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Email [email protected] or find the Instagram and message. Might have some testers left


I sent email.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

sharptater said:


> I sent email.


Dope they might have more idk depends if these other two need to be replaced from mishandling in mail or not too

Forgot two others as well for a lemon alien cross
Wookies
Guava


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Email [email protected] or find the Instagram and message. Might have some testers left


What's your IG Afghan?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Dope they might have more idk depends if these other two need to be replaced from mishandling in mail or not too
> 
> Forgot two others as well for a lemon alien cross
> Wookies
> Guava


Those will be nice too ! I've never tried guava but have heard it's good


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> What's your IG Afghan?


Telekinetic_genetics


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Those will be nice too ! I've never tried guava but have heard it's good


Ya seen a lot about her she looks ancient honestly will post pics when she's bigger she's just barely past clone just gonna pollinate her fully lol


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Dope they might have more idk depends if these other two need to be replaced from mishandling in mail or not too
> 
> Forgot two others as well for a lemon alien cross
> Wookies
> Guava


Thanks afghanking. I checked out your ig looks like some fire.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Thanks afghanking. I checked out your ig looks like some fire.


Ya everything is legit lol we don't breed with anything that isn't top notch and considered a keeper in anyone's garden. Searching for perfection for affordable meds that meet people's needs and beat their expectations


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 24, 2016)

Later on if you are needing more testers will be happy to log some for you in vietnam. Looks like they are off to the races!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 25, 2016)

These babies are taking off now


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Later on if you are needing more testers will be happy to log some for you in vietnam. Looks like they are off to the races!!


Hell ya sounds good I know @Vnsmkr was trying to get a colab going on between us


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> These babies are taking off now View attachment 3838949


Look great nice uniform shape 

@Stonironi your order will be there tomorrow @doniawon should receive yours today @Traxx187 you ever get yours?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

I will be here sir . Thank you


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I will be here sir . Thank you


Ya I thought it was today but Thanksgiving and people had to be with their families......lazy fuckin mailmen lmao jk but ya real interested in the mysteries gave you the biggest seeds in there in hopes that they are the Kandy crosses cuz the Kandy seeds were huge


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I thought it was today but Thanksgiving and people had to be with their families......lazy fuckin mailmen lmao jk but ya real interested in the mysteries gave you the biggest seeds in there in hopes that they are the Kandy crosses cuz the Kandy seeds were huge


What are the options for the crosses on the mystery seeds ?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What are the options for the crosses on the mystery seeds ?


So it's Kandy Kush, gg4, and Durango og


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Crossed to ? All 3 of those strains are fire . I'm excited . I only have 3 plants after today so I'm ready to go


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

To either lemon alien or Kandy Kush cuz the branches on the Kandy popped like 2 bananas each noticed them when 2 were open was on it rest of way


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

Some of the girls all real consistent build all sexy I'm a happy guy


----------



## doniawon (Nov 25, 2016)

Got mine!! Very pleased.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Got mine!! Very pleased.


I'm the last one  wtf ! Haha just joking glad they weren't permanent pressed . Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm the last one  wtf ! Haha just joking glad they weren't permanent pressed . Lol


No way this time went the extra mile lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> No way this time went the extra mile lol


You went the extra mile from the beginning sir . Just had a mail problem.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You went the extra mile from the beginning sir . Just had a mail problem.


Had a learning curve lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Had a learning curve lol


If they show up tomorrow they will be in the dirt by early next week .


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

So here's my keeper ss x la cross and lemonheads males kept the wicked looking one too thats a male didn't find any Martian monkey males that made the cut but got those 18 more starting right now. Coincidence every male but the wicked looking one happens to be from the la1 all took 10 days into 12/12 to show sex so all good and strong that's why I didn't find any Martian monkey males they liked to turn in the first week females look banging for Martian monkey tho


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

@DonTesla watch this thread


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So getting ready to do some more pollinating this next round we are gonna take same two lemon alien males (who put out some seriously consistent shit) and crossing it with these girls
> Purple Urkle
> Purple drank
> Jillybean (candy cut and a Canadian cut that yields huge and is fire too)
> ...


That grape god cross will be killer. I used a male grape god to cross a bunch of nirvana strains and all the god crosses were super fire with that god bud structure.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That grape god cross will be killer. I used a male grape god to cross a bunch of nirvana strains and all the god crosses were super fire with that god bud structure.


Ya I personally hate this one it's supposed to be the most fire cut of it idk prob gonna be super good smoke but I'll hate it cuz it grows stubby and small and doesn't like to drink. Idk I always love the bud but whatever these Lemon alien males been giving off their structure and vigor it's apparent when almost every single one no matter the cross looks like the dad's except like 2 lol got good dads might be last time I use this pollen and move to just my own strains pollen and i want a Heidi's unicorn male and a that chocolate Thai x fire og male too lol of course a female but those are unique and not a common everyday strain people see. We're going for unique


----------



## Marijuana Madman (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking for Gardengnome83


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I personally hate this one it's supposed to be the most fire cut of it idk prob gonna be super good smoke but I'll hate it cuz it grows stubby and small and doesn't like to drink. Idk I always love the bud but whatever these Lemon alien males been giving off their structure and vigor it's apparent when almost every single one no matter the cross looks like the dad's except like 2 lol got good dads might be last time I use this pollen and move to just my own strains pollen and i want a Heidi's unicorn male and a that chocolate Thai x fire og male too lol of course a female but those are unique and not a common everyday strain people see. We're going for unique


Fuck ya your plants look solid


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking killa


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looking killa


What's your plan for the beans


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> What's your plan for the beans


The beans from telekinetic?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The beans from telekinetic?


Yes sir


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yes sir


Grow them out for afgan and hopefully find the pheno that everyone wants  he hasn't really asked me to do anything with them other than that .


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 26, 2016)

What kind of flower time are yall thinking?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Grow them out for afgan and hopefully find the pheno that everyone wants  he hasn't really asked me to do anything with them other than that .


You soil grower or coco? Gonna run them in your current set up I assume too?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes I am. I run true living organics . Soil


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 27, 2016)

Yup just grow em post em here and then you get something too good we gonna have to get a piece back lol just trying to get some true fire out there


----------



## shhhmokey (Nov 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya unless @shhhmokey cracked his when he got em
> 
> They really are and a majority wreak from the stem have a couple that are straight DIESEL GAS and the Lemonheads have a skunky sweet lemon from the stem. Found some awesome males too real sturdy thick


Heyyyy sorry didnt see this till now. Ya mine popped within 24 hrs of being in water. There now sprouted and growing nicely!! I will add pics as soon as i can!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So getting ready to do some more pollinating this next round we are gonna take same two lemon alien males (who put out some seriously consistent shit) and crossing it with these girls
> Purple Urkle
> Purple drank
> Jillybean (candy cut and a Canadian cut that yields huge and is fire too)
> ...


How dose someone get to run some of your Jilly Bean x Lemon Alien...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 30, 2016)

Week 3


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3842561 Week 3


It looks like you were in my seed tent...
I got pots like that from dollar tree lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 30, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> It looks like you were in my seed tent...
> I got pots like that from dollar tree lol


I found them at a local plumeria shop ten cents each !


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

Well lil update gonna flip next Friday on these hoes and find out what we got lol everyone happy and stacking


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well lil update gonna flip next Friday on these hoes and find out what we got lol everyone happy and stacking View attachment 3843565 View attachment 3843566


What's your method on cloning. I haven't had good success.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> What's your method on cloning. I haven't had good success.


So root riot or rapid rooters root riots are cheaper same thing tho from what I can tell. I soak them in water with wettable mycos and water ph'd water at 5.5. put in plugs in dome then take your cuts from plant place in 5.5 ph water till you are ready to actually clone I normally do 50 at a time get like 49-50 to root. I like to take tops but not always available but the tops bust out fastest for me. Either way cut at like a 60° angle so it's a lil steeper than a 45°. Take razor go perpendicular to stem lightly scrape cell wall nothing crazy just scuffing it up a very very light shave then dip in clonex then into rooters and under dome for 7 days straight don't even open it keep at 71° normally pop roots in 7-10 days always get em all. I also have 2 ez cloners and gonna use those as soon as i grab another t5 panel to cover the other cloner


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So root riot or rapid rooters root riots are cheaper same thing tho from what I can tell. I soak them in water with wettable mycos and water ph'd water at 5.5. put in plugs in dome then take your cuts from plant place in 5.5 ph water till you are ready to actually clone I normally do 50 at a time get like 49-50 to root. I like to take tops but not always available but the tops bust out fastest for me. Either way cut at like a 60° angle so it's a lil steeper than a 45°. Take razor go perpendicular to stem lightly scrape cell wall nothing crazy just scuffing it up a very very light shave then dip in clonex then into rooters and under dome for 7 days straight don't even open it keep at 71° normally pop roots in 7-10 days always get em all. I also have 2 ez cloners and gonna use those as soon as i grab another t5 panel to cover the other cloner


Is your dome under T5 ? 
I want to keep a mother from the Martian monkey


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Is your dome under T5 ?
> I want to keep a mother from the Martian monkey


Under weak LEDs lol like 200w draw power but they work. Once I get more t5's I'll put em under it to be honest


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I like to take tops...



Not to contradict you, or "take a dump" in your thread, but at what stage/age do you take cuts? A fully matured plant will yield better cuts from midway and below, immature will do better with tops. A mature plant cut from mid (and below) will outroot/grow a top from an immature due to the difference in hormones from onset (cut). 


I know that you've got your shit together, just Saiyan (had to toss the DB reference).


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Not to contradict you, or "take a dump" in your thread, but at what stage/age do you take cuts? A fully matured plant will yield better cuts from midway and below, immature will do better with tops. A mature plant cut from mid (and below) will outroot/grow a top from an immature due to the difference in hormones from onset (cut).
> 
> 
> I know that you've got your shit together, just Saiyan (had to toss the DB reference).


I find.quite the contrary. The old master grower at craft actually lost his cloning job to me because I was able to cut off 5 days from his cloning time of 18 days to 13 in an ez cloner because my clones were rooting in 5 days 6 maximum and getting so big that they would shadow eachother. Had to cut off time and still had hug clones clones were cut all to be 7" long all from tops of 30-36 day old plants and did this every 9 days or so. My clones would come out from top of clone to bottom of root over 16" long in 13 days


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

@ttystikk saw the pics in my old phone from when I worked there lol


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

@Afgan King Had to stop using my homemade cloners alltogether. 10 (maybe a dozen) 72 site totes retired, rooting too fast. Again, not trying to contradict you, just my experience. 

I only clone a top when absolutely necessary (did some of the "M's a couple months ago).


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Had to stop using my homemade cloners alltogether. 10 (maybe a dozen) 72 site totes retired, rooting too fast. Again, not trying to contradict you, just my experience.
> 
> I only clone a top when absolutely necessary (did some of the "M's a couple months ago).


I feel ya personally I believe the difference is when the bigger cuts roots there's already more room for uptake compared to a smaller one. everyone has there way no worries @Odin* different strokes for different folks


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I feel ya personally I believe the difference is when the bigger cuts roots there's already more room for uptake compared to a smaller one. everyone has there way no worries @Odin* different strokes for different folks


Absolutely.

The problem that I had, couldn't keep up with the cloners. Any more than 10 days in the home made cloner and they were growing to 2'+ (plant above cloner lid). In the hoods they root quick, but not as quick, and growth is manageable.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 1, 2016)

Good info guys I'm lucky I can experiment with young and mature plants. @Afgan King @Odin*


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

@714steadyeddie Mature being at least 3' tall with a fully developed root system in no less than a 1gl pot. Boom.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

I got all my mom's in 3 gals they let em get bushy but got so many damn moms lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The problem that I had, couldn't keep up with the cloners. Any more than 10 days in the home made cloner and they were growing to 2'+ (plant above cloner lid). In the hoods they root quick, but not as quick, and growth is manageable.


Ya ez cloners go nuts


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

@Afgan King No moms.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King No moms.


Shit got partners that need big numbers of clones and give 4 a peice. So big moms needed and i got too many strains to not have moms


----------



## Odin* (Dec 2, 2016)

@Afgan King Over 30 strains here, have enough in various stages that I could cut enough at any point in time.

The struggle is real.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Over 30 strains here, have enough in various stages that I could cut enough at any point in time.
> 
> The struggle is real.


I feel that buddy always a struggle to keep genetics around lol


----------



## Odin* (Dec 2, 2016)

Running any of that Chocolate Thai yet? Really interested in how that turns out, should be some serious fire.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

Some cornbread with some purple pistils hungry from some goji og and lemon alien pollen and so is this Purple urkle got a couple others getting it too but these two look so sexy so early day 21


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 3, 2016)

purple urkle that shit looks great.how dos it taste?ky..pm me some time so I can send you that fish bait that I told you you chould have.i lost your address.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 3, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> purple urkle that shit looks great.how dos it taste?ky..pm me some time so I can send you that fish bait that I told you you chould have.i lost your address.


Like grape lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 5, 2016)

Which logo you guys think?


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Which logo you guys think?View attachment 3846523 View attachment 3846524 View attachment 3846525


THE TOP ONE.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 5, 2016)

The last one. Cuz it's simple and black and white is easy and cheap to print. What if it had like a green background or make the alien guy green.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 5, 2016)

The last one is the most memorable. The others are too busy, but the last one could use a little something...just not sure what.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

I like number 1 dude it has 1 thing color and it sticks out .


----------



## Bowtieguy77 (Dec 5, 2016)

The last one with green eyes!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 5, 2016)

Believe this is what we'll go with


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 8, 2016)

So just finished up pollinating tonight we have goji og and same lemon alien pollen both were crossed to
Purple drank
Purple urkle
Grape god bud
2 different Jilly bean
Cornbread

Should be a really good batch of beans testers will be available late January for these. I'll make a post of when to email or hit up the group on ig


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 8, 2016)

Gonna stick the lemon heads in tomorrow . Everything else is done , on with the next one  purple drank sounds dank


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 8, 2016)

Got some pregnant bitches in here lol and the purple drank ones are gonna be raffled I think on ig as they are gonna be the craziest ones and im trying to do a huge pheno hunt for lol here's the room there's a couple pregnant bitches in here


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 8, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Got some pregnant bitches in here lol and the purple drank ones are gonna be raffled I think on ig as they are gonna be the craziest ones and im trying to do a huge pheno hunt for lol here's the room there's a couple pregnant bitches in here View attachment 3849275


Nice room !! Do you run nutes ?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Nice room !! Do you run nutes ?


Yup canna lol have a set schedul works for every strain every time lol 6 different strains in here even sensitive ass grape god bud in bottom left corner lil crap of a grower but absolutely outrageous bud lol even she just ate 3.4 with no bitching lol slight tip burn but nothing else it's all I'll ever see in this system run it with over 100 diff strains when I was commercial growing. The easiest more care free way to (when your environment is set) pull over 2 a light. This is my first run with a sealed room 4th grow in this room I have her dialed in finally. My partners room is perfect 20'x20' 14 total gavitas 6 on one side where central air is and 8 on other. Bad ass lil room his lowest pull since starting this system is 2.34. my lowest is 1.5 but that was no co2 best was 1.9lbs a light last run with barely able to hold 1200 ppms and had a 110° degree veg for like a week 7 days before flip lol but ya it's a set system


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Last run was first time I had new bulbs too was running with 2 year old bulbs and they weren't bright lol and I still switched in like week 4 to new bulbs this first run with new bulbs thru veg and perfect co2 thru veg too


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

Well it shows your doing something right. Canna must be some good shit !


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Well it shows your doing something right. Canna must be some good shit !


Solid nutes alot will argue that nutes don't make a difference but they also won't show me another system where theres a guaranteed schedule for every type of strain there is no need to modify as long as you run system properly. I've argued it but people are stuck in there ways to me its not a big deal to spend 500$ to make 16lbs lol seems pretty cheap to me but some would argue it. Idk I spend 110 for each a&b, 220 for 5 litre of rhizotonic 125 for 5 gallons of cal mag like 150 for 5 litres of cannazyme and 75 for 2 litres of pk 13/14. Don't get me wrong I have a business account and get canna like 40% off for the big bottles and 15% for anything else I use a lot. Really I haven't even used rhizotonic since veg on this flower run been running mycos wp by extreme gardening instead and that's like 60$ for 9 weeks of flower instead of like 110 for the rhizotonic in same amount of time.....I'm happy so far and keeps a healthy root system. Cannazyme and pk last like shit only bought it each once over a year ago and only bought a&b 2x since last November and same with Cal/mag. Rhizotonic is only expensive part really and I'm cutting that out


----------



## Csar (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey just an update over here was outta town to come home and see the girls doing good one lemon head bigger one and two allin resurrection 
I had switched them under mh for a week and they didn't grow switched back to hp's 2 days before going out of town and they perked right up and came.back to big time growth the lemon head popped soil I belive on 11/8 
allin resurrection popped11/21


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Csar said:


> Hey just an update over here was outta town to come home and see the girls doing good one lemon head bigger one and two allin resurrection
> I had switched them under mh for a week and they didn't grow switched back to hp's 2 days before going out of town and they perked right up and came.back to big time growth the lemon head popped soil I belive on 11/8
> allin resurrection popped11/21


Nice stacking well looks good you in soil?


----------



## Csar (Dec 9, 2016)

yea I'm in ffof yea short compact nice stem about 3/8" thick about 10 inches.
was outta town had my gf watching got back earlier today watered posted a couple is and got my mind right and went back in and checked them.out better after checking them.out I am pretty sure lemon head showed sex. she turns out this be a he.
at least I think here's a pic what you think


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Csar said:


> yea I'm in ffof yea short compact nice stem about 3/8" thick about 10 inches.
> was outta town had my gf watching got back earlier today watered posted a couple is and got my mind right and went back in and checked them.out better after checking them.out I am pretty sure lemon head showed sex. she turns out this be a he.
> at least I think here's a pic what you think


Yup yup that's a male lol


----------



## Csar (Dec 9, 2016)

yea.
I went back in to check her out and noticed she had balls blahh lol oh well time to germ the others


----------



## Csar (Dec 9, 2016)

was hoping to get lucKY and get a female on the first one


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Csar said:


> yea.
> I went back in to check her out and noticed she had balls blahh lol oh well time to germ the others


Lol I always do twice as many as I need and always end up perfect lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Csar said:


> was hoping to get lucKY and get a female on the first one


No no no that'd be too easy come on lol


----------



## Csar (Dec 9, 2016)

yea I dont do the whole breeding thing don't have the time or know how.
wish I did I was definitely liking how the plant was staking.
gone a week and it hes working has grown 3 full set of leave and has 2 smaller ones def. grew fast


----------



## sharptater (Dec 9, 2016)

Got my testers today. already in coco. Thanks again afganking.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Got my testers today. already in coco. Thanks again afganking.


No problem sorry took so long got slammed over the past two weeks trying to get all the licensing and shit proper and so on. Wanna be 100% legit so takes some hoops to jump thru lol let me know how they do germ rate everything wanna make sure quality gettin out to everyone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> No problem sorry took so long got slammed over the past two weeks trying to get all the licensing and shit proper and so on. Wanna be 100% legit so takes some hoops to jump thru lol let me know how they do germ rate everything wanna make sure quality gettin out to everyone


Sounds like you making some strides huh brother


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like you making some strides huh brother


Trying man trying to be ready to do legal sales of seeds beginning of 2017. Will have some crazy testers for mid January and strong f1's of lemon heads and ss x la for February. Bout to flip that room to flower prob Sunday so we'll get to see what these girls gonna do


----------



## sharptater (Dec 9, 2016)

It actually worked out perfect, got my veg tent set up yesterday. I"ll keep you updated as they grow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Trying man trying to be ready to do legal sales of seeds beginning of 2017. Will have some crazy testers for mid January and strong f1's of lemon heads and ss x la for February. Bout to flip that room to flower prob Sunday so we'll get to see what these girls gonna do


Oh hell yeah, didnt know you were going to be online that quick. Keep us posted on the next round of testers huh, interested for sure


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

Csar said:


> yea.
> I went back in to check her out and noticed she had balls blahh lol oh well time to germ the others


Is it auto flowering ?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh hell yeah, didnt know you were going to be online that quick. Keep us posted on the next round of testers huh, interested for sure


Got the multiple flowering rooms one for new crosses and one for pheno hunting/ stabilizing gonna try and be ready for new testers and sale by mid Feb of guaranteed f1's that should have very little variation even now not much between all the strains they all stayed even in growth everyone sturdy. Here's them a couple days before flip already lol the solo cup is a sick lemon g cut that's gonna get half lemon alien pollen half goji pollen lol should be very lemony


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 10, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Is it auto flowering ?


Nope she's a photo just one of the weaklings you'll find in first run its why they were testers lol but I mean my rooms nuts everything from lemonade smelling stems to lemon deisel smells to straight lemon skunk but everything got pretty good lemon scent on the stem love it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Got the multiple flowering rooms one for new crosses and one for pheno hunting/ stabilizing gonna try and be ready for new testers and sale by mid Feb of guaranteed f1's that should have very little variation even now not much between all the strains they all stayed even in growth everyone sturdy. Here's them a couple days before flip already lol the solo cup is a sick lemon g cut that's gonna get half lemon alien pollen half goji pollen lol should be very lemony View attachment 3850094 View attachment 3850095 View attachment 3850096


Beautiful uniformity


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful uniformity


Yessir using good stable males of lemon alien from la Plata was a good start obviously a dominant trait from both of them which doesnt surprise me because I popped 5 3 female 2 male none showed till 12 days into flower after a 36 day life and both males were exactly the same ball structure build even the leaves and their ridges consistent I either hit the lottery or they are extremely stable which I expected from la Plata with lemon alien being one of their best strains and oldest and my females well are plainly outrageous lol quality all around


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nope she's a photo just one of the weaklings you'll find in first run its why they were testers lol but I mean my rooms nuts everything from lemonade smelling stems to lemon deisel smells to straight lemon skunk but everything got pretty good lemon scent on the stem love it


Oh I will sing her a song every night


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yessir using good stable males of lemon alien from la Plata was a good start obviously a dominant trait from both of them which doesnt surprise me because I popped 5 3 female 2 male none showed till 12 days into flower after a 36 day life and both males were exactly the same ball structure build even the leaves and their ridges consistent I either hit the lottery or they are extremely stable which I expected from la Plata with lemon alien being one of their best strains and oldest and my females well are plainly outrageous lol quality all around


They look great !!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 11, 2016)

Been a busy few weeks, the plants are doing just fine. A little on the hungry side but no big deal. They should be showing sex soon! 

@Afgan King i'll be ready for next round of testing 

Small two seedlings are 
hso- sour diesel 
Dinafem - amnesia


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Been a busy few weeks, the plants are doing just fine. A little on the hungry side but no big deal. They should be showing sex soon!
> 
> @Afgan King i'll be ready for next round of testing
> 
> ...


Looking good and ya these all are starving over here lol they stay hungry wanting to keep growing love it


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Looking good and ya these all are starving over here lol they stay hungry wanting to keep growing love it


Bro these plants stink light straight skunk! Can't wait to smell them in flower. 

When do you think I'll see sex ?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Bro these plants stink light straight skunk! Can't wait to smell them in flower.
> 
> When do you think I'll see sex ?


Mine didn't show till later had a few stragglers out of the first 50 popped but went from 50 to 48 popped 46 transplanted 23 females exactly 50% all look exactly the same it's nuts first one showed sex at 23 days tho


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Mine didn't show till later had a few stragglers out of the first 50 popped but went from 50 to 48 popped 46 transplanted 23 females exactly 50% all look exactly the same it's nuts first one showed sex at 23 days tho


 Nice ya man they build is so solid, I have one stavia pheno, other 3 look short and stocky


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice ya man they build is so solid, I have one stavia pheno, other 3 look short and stocky


Nice like it


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

All the pregnant females day 32 of flower 
Jilly bean candy cut  
Jilly bean Canadian cut
Cornbread 
Purple drank 
Purple urkle 
Grape god bud


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> All the pregnant females day 32 of flower
> Jilly bean candy cutView attachment 3852971 View attachment 3852972 View attachment 3852973
> Jilly bean Canadian cutView attachment 3852974
> CornbreadView attachment 3852975 View attachment 3852977
> ...


Those all look fire broski !!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Those all look fire broski !!


I like the look of that corn bread.....you gonna eat it?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I like the look of that corn bread.....you gonna eat it?


One of my favorite movie lines ever from the movie "life" lol "you want that cornbread?" Lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I like the look of that corn bread.....you gonna eat it?


I didn't grow it . BUT IF AFGAN King lets me I will hahaha


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> One of my favorite movie lines ever from the movie "life" lol "you want that cornbread?" Lol


Me too !


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I didn't grow it . BUT IF AFGAN King lets me I will hahaha


Of course buddy will have testers late Jan the hi-tech ones will be raffled to a couple people on ig when we release them. They are such crazy fire I kinda wanna do as large of a pheno hunt as possible lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

Btw the drank is just starting her transformation y'all haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Btw the drank is just starting her transformation y'all haven't seen anything yet


me me me me me, lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> me me me me me, lol


Lol bout to get realllll purp whole buds and trichs like crazy god I love this plant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

I cant wait to test some of that stuff you got on da roof!!! Counting down to Jan!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cant wait to test some of that stuff you got on da roof!!! Counting down to Jan!


Will definitely get you some testers


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Btw the drank is just starting her transformation y'all haven't seen anything yet


You really did some work finding genetics . I can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cant wait to test some of that stuff you got on da roof!!! Counting down to Jan!





Afgan King said:


> Of course buddy will have testers late Jan the hi-tech ones will be raffled to a couple people on ig when we release them. They are such crazy fire I kinda wanna do as large of a pheno hunt as possible lol


NICE !


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)

7/8 Martian monkey sprouted. Not sure if two of them will make it.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

@Stonironi you popped yours yet


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

@Afgan King I think they're all girls bro. The 4 that I have. I don't see balls that's fursure and it's been 4 weeks or more


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I only did 2 . I have to stay under my plant count  I forget that you guys can't see when I post pics to afgan on instagram duh


Nice man! Yea I don't have IG lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice man! Yea I don't have IG lol


You should get one ! I just did .


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

sharptater said:


> 7/8 Martian monkey sprouted. Not sure if two of them will make it.


That is better than what happened to my poor Martian monkeys ! They got smashed in the mail .


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3854405 View attachment 3854406
> I only did 2 . I have to stay under my plant count  I forget that you guys can't see when I post pics to afgan on instagram duh . They are stacking and looking like everyone else's  they will be vegging for a while


Hell ya they look solid man


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 15, 2016)

@Afgan King , what do you have crossed to the Purple Drank right now or being released soon? Thank you in advance...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hell ya they look solid man


Yep identical growth and an og lemon smell to them


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

sharptater said:


> 7/8 Martian monkey sprouted. Not sure if two of them will make it.


Why I sent the extras on yours buddy lol was bottom of the barrel


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> @Afgan King , what do you have crossed to the Purple Drank right now or being released soon? Thank you in advance...


Goji og and lemon alien crossed to purple drank we're gonna make those special gonna be crazy so thinking of doing some raffles or something


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yep identical growth and an og lemon smell to them


Love it that's awesome


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)

5 are looking good. If the two dont make any progress in the next day or two might just pull them up and plant last two seeds.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

sharptater said:


> 5 are looking good. If the two dont make any progress in the next day or two might just pull them up and plant last two seeds.


True glad you got some winners tho I've had really good luck with the Martian monkey being female a lil over 60% rest right at 50 lol I run cold tho full life and environment is half the decision for sex in cannabis plants other half genetics 70° veg for 50/50 80° veg for like 60/40. I run 71° day full life lol


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Goji og and lemon alien crossed to purple drank we're gonna make those special gonna be crazy so thinking of doing some raffles or something



Goji x Drank, sign me up!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Goji x Drank, sign me up!


Shit I bet lmao I got u we gotta see how many seeds we get I want a huge pheno hunt of that one I'm sure I'll have a couple hundo but i want a hundo for myself for sure to pop rest will go to testers and raffle on ig


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I bet lmao I got u we gotta see how many seeds we get I want a huge pheno hunt of that one I'm sure I'll have a couple hundo but i want a hundo for myself for sure to pop rest will go to testers and raffle on ig


What about the lucky souls who aren't on IG like myself lol.: I'l be waiting in line Black Friday style to run those beans


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> What about the lucky souls who aren't on IG like myself lol.: I'l be waiting in line Black Friday style to run those beans


We'll put it on here too if possible or just put the email to hit up prob pick 10 people to test 5 each idk again all depends how many we get if this bitch took on the few top colas I completely dusted wanted to save half the plant for smoke lol


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I bet lmao I got u we gotta see how many seeds we get I want a huge pheno hunt of that one I'm sure I'll have a couple hundo but i want a hundo for myself for sure to pop rest will go to testers and raffle on ig


That post reminded me to check my email. "You've got mail".

Busy as fuck, bro.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

By the way, just picked up something that's flying under the radar. When I bring you "some", I'll bring you some.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> By the way, just picked up something that's flying under the radar. When I bring you "some", I'll bring you some.


Dope had @Stonironi telling me about one called motor boat that sounds sick sfv og x chem 4 I believe is what it was


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That post reminded me to check my email. "You've got mail".
> 
> Busy as fuck, bro.


Got ya buddy


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> We'll put it on here too if possible or just put the email to hit up prob pick 10 people to test 5 each idk again all depends how many we get if this bitch took on the few top colas I completely dusted wanted to save half the plant for smoke lol


Haha ya that's crazy so many options


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


>


Trapped out!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Go hard...







Just fuckin' around.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

I


714steadyeddie said:


> Haha ya that's crazy so many options


will probably have enough of atleast one of the strains to make sure all my testers from beginning will get a 5 pack of one of the crosses more than like lemon alien cross due to I had two lemon alien males so twice as many seeds lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Go hard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dicky kill that shit can't lie and shmurda the shit but shouldnt have made songs about all the murders and robberies and drug sales him and his buddies did lol maybe he wouldn't be facing prison charges if he didn't tell on himself


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Btw everyone I have decided to do some breeding with my bubba cut, original og kush, dawg cookies, and start on my telekinetic og as well lol got a lot in store for 2017 gonna be expanding and laying down true pheno hunts of hundreds just wait gonna be a fun ride


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Fuck, I need to get back in the gym. Only had a 1 month stint since the birth of baby girl. Hulk!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

@Afgan King Dicky lays it down, for sure. Bet y'all don't know nothin' 'bout Rich Chigga!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Dicky lays it down, for sure. Bet y'all don't know nothin' 'bout Rich Chigga!


Hardest new rapper out legit lmao you hear his other shit kid is a god damn legit gangster rocking some rich boy shit love it the fanny pack makes me laugh


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Goji x Drank, sign me up!





Afgan King said:


> Dope had @Stonironi telling me about one called motor boat that sounds sick sfv og x chem 4 I believe is what it was


Hahaha that gave me a laugh !! It's called motorbreath by Pisces genetics . They have been around for a while .I placed an order ,it's supposed to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

I like the name "Motor Boat", I'm takin' it.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

@Afgan King Fuckin' rockin' the fanny pack. Hard ass chigga!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Goji x Drank, sign me up!


I second that! Yes please...


----------



## Nef22 (Dec 15, 2016)

"Sir we're gonna need you to drop fanny pack"


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I second that! Yes please...


Right !


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Right !


Twice on Sunday...


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

@Nef22 Ah shit! Fanny twerk!

I'm locking down "Fanny Pack" as well. Noted.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Nef22 Ah shit! Fanny twerk!
> 
> I'm locking down "Fanny Pack" as well. Noted.


You got A couple winners there. Haha " bro you smoked that fanny pack, it's off the hip !"


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You got A couple winners there. Haha " bro you smoked that fanny pack, it's off the hip !"



I'm gonna laugh until my abs cramp when I hear that!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I'm gonna laugh until my abs cramp when I hear that!


LOL I bet you can find a picture of Randy Savage with a man purse around his waist, lmao. Would be better


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

That prompted me to look up Hogan's height. 6'8" my ass.







Cena is supposed to be 6'1", but their stats are always "inflated". That makes me bigger than Cena, right about Hulk size (230 right now, 265 gym weight, out of shape, but 32" waist). You know what that means, I can rock a fanny pack all I want. Gaaaaaaaaahhhhh! 


@Afgan King Bro, in case you don't realize/recognize, multi-bumps and entertaining posts are the same as "free advertising". Your shit will blow up before you're ready to blow up.

Boom!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LOL I bet you can find a picture of Randy Savage with a man purse around his waist, lmao. Would be better



Fucking loved the Macho Man, RIP Randy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Fucking loved the Macho Man, RIP Randy.


My pop used to be a news caster way back and the original matches used to be in their studio. I met all those old cats, macho man, jyd, etc etc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Mid South Wrestling Federation


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That prompted me to look up Hogan's height. 6'8" my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will have ky man over here bumping to top of the list soon if he not already. He's golden for that


----------



## ovo (Dec 16, 2016)

someone tell stanksta call wigwomb on brap phone. geezy has cheese milf cuts, bubba rain and slozimoto. sweep baby geezues two also


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

@Odin* it's all good y'all go wild lol no issues here's a lil bud porn of pregnant moms aka my milf collection as of now lol only got the ones in the front didn't wanna climb thru the jungle lol all just started day 35
Cornbread
Grape god bud
Purple urkle
Purple drank


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

Someone call 911, @Afgan King has critical fire in house! Serious shit!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Fucking loved the Macho Man, RIP Randy.


Ooooo yeah ! Brother


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

That corn bread though!!! Got some purples yummy


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Someone call 911, @Afgan King has critical fire in house! Serious shit!


Right he has that fire burning out of control ! Lol kinda scary with pregnant bitches everywhere though lol just joking


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My pop used to be a news caster way back and the original matches used to be in their studio. I met all those old cats, macho man, jyd, etc etc


That is fucking cool. Used to ride my bike by Hogan's home as a kid. Fucking 20' steel dragon in the middle of a pond in the front yard. This was Ultimate Warrior, Undertaker days, even back to Andre.

Edit: fucking "steel", stupid phone.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

Martian monkey with lighting that suits the name. 

I can't wait to invest in cob led.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Martian monkey with lighting that suits the name.
> 
> I can't wait to invest in cob led.


California light works is good stuff isn't it ?


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Right he has that fire burning out of control ! Lol kinda scary with pregnant bitches everywhere though lol just joking



Call in the damn aerial drops! Fuck that we need Hogan and Cena tossing 42gl cans of water like they're water balloons. 

Honestly, ain't no help in' it. That fires gonna burn, best to let it go.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Right he has that fire burning out of control ! Lol kinda scary with pregnant bitches everywhere though lol just joking


Shit that's I make em so short and wide and when pollinating I'm in a 0 air movement environment with q tip a mask as to to not make any air movement and pollinate whatever I will at the time allow everything to sit for an hour then come down and soak them head to toe with reg water then once dry back up stairs. I take my pollen with my pollen catcher fresh wait till males in full flower and when they open I'll snip em into collector get a decent amount I keep a nickel in the bottom put top on and shake around. I shower after Everytime I deal with pollen did it last time and had just a few stray seeds 


Odin* said:


> Someone call 911, @Afgan King has critical fire in house! Serious shit!


Thank you sir always trying my best


714steadyeddie said:


> That corn bread though!!! Got some purples yummy


Ya she a bad bitch katsu leaning for sure but big yielder funny cuz rare dankness 1 is an og pheno one of my buddies close with them


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Call in the damn aerial drops! Fuck that we need Hogan and Cena tossing 42gl cans of water like they're water balloons.
> 
> Honestly, ain't no help in' it. That fires gonna burn, best to let it go.


I always burn the evidence it's only safe


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I always burn the evidence it's only safe



It's all clear, everybody. He burned the evidence, all witnesses were "brain fried" by the smoke. No recollection of the events in question.


"Brain Fried", calling dibs on that one too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> California light works is good stuff isn't it ?


Yea it's good for a 160w led. 5w chips are money. 

Its good but I want a more respectable set up lol. I want to to pull those elbows regularly


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh btw I flipped 11 Martian monkey 7 lemonheads and 6 ss x la today and same with a lemon g, wookies, guava, and blue lime pie gonna hopefully be able to hit em all with goji og and the lemon aliens as well gonna hit some stuff with this tangie x gsc pollen as well can't wait


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh btw I flipped 11 Martian monkey 7 lemonheads and 6 ss x la today and same with a lemon g, wookies, guava, and blue lime pie gonna hopefully be able to hit em all with goji og and the lemon aliens as well gonna hit some stuff with this tangie x gsc pollen as well can't wait


How tall do you have them in veg when you flip ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Dope had @Stonironi telling me about one called motor boat that sounds sick sfv og x chem 4 I believe is what it was


Motorbreath I'm running it now


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Motorbreath I'm running it now


How do you feel about it ? Thanks I just ordered some seeds of it


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How do you feel about it ? Thanks I just ordered some seeds of it


She's a keeper for real I'll post a pic later of the 3 I'm running


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> How tall do you have them in veg when you flip ?


Think the tallest is about 24" from top of pot already topped out 3 times lol they were vigorous as fuck


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Think the tallest is about 24" from top of pot already topped out 3 times lol they were vigorous as fuck


Fucking brilliant problems to have. Benifts of having that room dialed in huh.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fucking brilliant problems to have. Benifts of having that room dialed in huh.


Ya been explaining it to a buddy here in Colorado who just started like last month. Mentoring him cuz hes one of my good buddies I've met since here talked about pulling 2 a light till I showed him my room and said ok thats about 2 a light lol he said hes shooting for 1 a light gotta love when you save to spend it all at one time and get it right he decided to buy as he goes which we all.have and I feel for him already had a hood die and a balllast lol told him any of my shit fails I'm taking to way to grow and walking out with new and more warrantied shit for free lol he gets it now


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya been explaining it to a buddy here in Colorado who just started like last month. Mentoring him cuz hes one of my good buddies I've met since here talked about pulling 2 a light till I showed him my room and said ok thats about 2 a light lol he said hes shooting for 1 a light gotta love when you save to spend it all at one time and get it right he decided to buy as he goes which we all.have and I feel for him already had a hood die and a balllast lol told him any of my shit fails I'm taking to way to grow and walking out with new and more warrantied shit for free lol he gets it now


Ya saving money takes a lot of self discipline props... especially when you got a lot on the line it makes sense to not even risk failure during the grow.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya saving money takes a lot of self discipline props... especially when you got a lot on the line it makes sense to not even risk failure during the grow.


Why I stick with this system. I get it I gotta pay 600$ to grow like 40 plants how I grow. But all 40 of those plants regardless of strains regardless if I've ever grown them before they will pump out like no other. I get it I could spend 600$ to grow 300 plants but I'd also be having to check ec change schedule slightly for every strain risk chances of losing a plant losing a crop losing anything can't happen. I'm growing 13 strains I've never grown before and they got flipped today.....see why I use my system oh btw the big girls you see are fed same mix as the seedlings......but that can't happen right two plants 36 days apart both eating same mix no signs of toxicity or deficiency......but that's none of my business lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> She's a keeper for real I'll post a pic later of the 3 I'm running


That's what I thought . Thanks


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Martian monkey with lighting that suits the name.
> 
> I can't wait to invest in cob led.


Damn these Lemon alien males are super dominant for build every plant stacked the same for every strain only like 3 different builds out of everything I've seen so far love it cuz don't have room to pop all these seeds and everything I'm seeing is real consistent and good germ rates only like 3 out of 140 not popped lol


----------



## Csar (Dec 16, 2016)

here is an update on my end they are 2 alien resurrection. popped 11/22 and the smaller ones are lemon heads


----------



## Csar (Dec 16, 2016)

allein resurrection sorry forgot to.upload pics


----------



## Csar (Dec 16, 2016)

here is the second resembles the first lemon head that endedicated up being a male going to keep a close eye on this one


----------



## Csar (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh and poped these lemon heads about 4 days ago


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn these Lemon alien males are super dominant for build every plant stacked the same for every strain only like 3 different builds out of everything I've seen so far love it cuz don't have room to pop all these seeds and everything I'm seeing is real consistent and good germ rates only like 3 out of 140 not popped lol


Good shit bro your hard working is paying off. 

I'all will always have some room to run your gear. Some serious fire we have here !


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That's what I thought . Thanks


Here you go fam the 3 I'm running today is a month from seed under a nextlight veg 8


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Here you go fam the 3 I'm running today is a month from seed under a nextlight veg 8 View attachment 3855573


Nice look strong I swear these males really helped keep the uniform shape of each consistent gotta love the stacking


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Here you go fam the 3 I'm running today is a month from seed under a nextlight veg 8 View attachment 3855573


Look great


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 20, 2016)

Martian monkey 

All transplanted into 1 gallons. Some are starting to grow sec parts, Going to keep them in here till they show sex.

Great plants so far


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> All transplanted into 1 gallons. Some are starting to grow sec parts, Going to keep them in here till they show sex.
> 
> Great plants so far
> View attachment 3858319 View attachment 3858320 View attachment 3858321


Are those lemonheads ?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Are those lemonheads ?


Martian monkey !


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 21, 2016)

So some more bud porn of the new Mama's for ya room of all my strains started flower on Friday so day 6 tomorrow should find some true fire and cant wait but till we get that bud porn here's the moms for the new testers in January all of these girls again crossed with lemon alien same males as the others and now goji og as well. All day 40
Jillybean candy cut @ttystikk cut
  cornbread   purple drank without and with flash lol she got toooooo shiney with the flash lol grape god bud  purple urkle


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 22, 2016)

Some more cornbread lol can never get enough this cuts so stupid and just that smooth katsu kush smell


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So some more bud porn of the new Mama's for ya room of all my strains started flower on Friday so day 6 tomorrow should find some true fire and cant wait but till we get that bud porn here's the moms for the new testers in January all of these girls again crossed with lemon alien same males as the others and now goji og as well. All day 40
> Jillybean candy cut @ttystikk cut
> View attachment 3858939 View attachment 3858940 cornbreadView attachment 3858941 View attachment 3858942 View attachment 3858943 purple drank without and with flash lol she got toooooo shiney with the flash lolView attachment 3858944 View attachment 3858945grape god bud View attachment 3858947 purple urkle View attachment 3858948


Wowwee look at all those gorgeous bitches!!! Nice bro


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Some more cornbread lol can never get enough this cuts so stupid and just that smooth katsu kush smell View attachment 3858951 View attachment 3858952 View attachment 3858953


Looks very nice sir


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wowwee look at all those gorgeous bitches!!! Nice bro





Stonironi said:


> Looks very nice sir


I do things lol got some nice things too lol smoked a half oz of golden goat in past 6 hours.....Don't quote me on anything now I'm lit last blunt now got half g of machine trim shatter only good for blunts lol a bunch of keif and of course the only alright bud lol but hash makes it a lil better


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I do things lol got some nice things too lol smoked a half oz of golden goat in past 6 hours.....Don't quote me on anything now I'm lit last blunt now got half g of machine trim shatter only good for blunts lol a bunch of keif and of course the only alright bud lol but hash makes it a lil better


Happy trails Hans  do ya know what movie that is from ? Lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Happy trails Hans  do ya know what movie that is from ? Lol


I do... Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Happy trails Hans  do ya know what movie that is from ? Lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> View attachment 3858971


thats the shit right there ! A true American hero !!


----------



## Csar (Dec 24, 2016)

so a couple of my seedling were looking a lil down I thought it was from a new light I was trying so I switched them into my lizard room put them down on a shelf and came back in to this 


damn that butch lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 24, 2016)

So after talking to my partner all the crosses we do with purple drank are gonna be named promethazine and codeine names lol figured it's only fitting and believe it'll catch on atleast with those two gonna be chucking some of this tangie gsc x pollen somewhere prob on the gsc x gg4 females I have that are day 8 now pics of that room tomorrow
Goji og x purple drank = actavis
Lemon alien x purple drank = high-tech


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 24, 2016)

That gscxgg4 sounds like some serious fire


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So after talking to my partner all the crosses we do with purple drank are gonna be named promethazine and codeine names lol figured it's only fitting and believe it'll catch on atleast with those two gonna be chucking some of this tangie gsc x pollen somewhere prob on the gsc x gg4 females I have that are day 8 now pics of that room tomorrow
> Goji og x purple drank = actavis
> Lemon alien x purple drank = high-techView attachment 3860764 View attachment 3860765


Bro that is all straight fire ! I will make some room for some of those crosses . Even if I have to donate to the cause sir  
Merry Christmas


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm in need of the Actavis and the Jilly Bean candy cut x Goji... Fo show...


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 25, 2016)

Csar said:


> so a couple of my seedling were looking a lil down I thought it was from a new light I was trying so I switched them into my lizard room put them down on a shelf and came back in to this
> 
> 
> damn that butch lol


That hilarious well glad I don't put either of mine with my plants lmao they are tanks can eat anything 


Stonironi said:


> Bro that is all straight fire ! I will make some room for some of those crosses . Even if I have to donate to the cause sir
> Merry Christmas


I got u we'll make shit work so everyone who been here gonna get some


PerroVerde said:


> I'm in need of the Actavis and the Jilly Bean candy cut x Goji... Fo show...


Yes yes u do lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 25, 2016)

So merry Xmas everyone here's day 9 for all these girls and look at how this gsc x gg4 stacked dear lord never seen a plant grow quite like this girl has a node every like 1" 1.5" it's insane and super super wide she was only topped 3 times and look at the difference in stacking to the other plants lol left row second plant back lol looks like a bush


----------



## Csar (Dec 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So merry Xmas everyone here's day 9 for all these girls and look at how this gsc x gg4 stacked dear lord never seen a plant grow quite like this girl has a node every like 1" 1.5" it's insane and super super wide she was only topped 3 times and look at the difference in stacking to the other plants lol left row second plant back lol looks like a bush View attachment 3860865 View attachment 3860866 View attachment 3860867 View attachment 3860868 View attachment 3860869


lol yea she came across the room I had put the beardie out cause I was going to feed went for the dubia came back and she was like that lol...
never will make that mistake again totally bummed me out lol

damn that purple drank though...
looks fire going to have to get me hands on some of those.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Where is the Pura Vida biff


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 25, 2016)

Shes in the moms room actually just traded her for the black cut of sunset sherbert lol and the official animal cookies cut 


hockeybry2 said:


> Where is the Pura Vida biff


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shes in the moms room actually just traded her for the black cut of sunset sherbert lol and the official animal cookies cut


I like both of those cuts


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like both of those cuts


Shit u ever have an interesting trade hit up the email I know u want her lol it's funny too I saw bodhi posting his the other day and ours looks insane in comparison. I'm not selfish buddy only with a select few and she's not one of em


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

These babies are taking off. I see parts but I am having a hard time sorting out sex. Still too early for my untrained eyes. I'll shoot better pics when it's clearer 

Flipped then early this week


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> These babies are taking off. I see parts but I am having a hard time sorting out sex. Still too early for my untrained eyes. I'll shoot better pics when it's clearer
> 
> Flipped then early this week
> 
> View attachment 3861217 View attachment 3861218 View attachment 3861219


Damn tho can u say uniformity looking amazing and healthy


----------



## Csar (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shes in the moms room actually just traded her for the black cut of sunset sherbert lol and the official animal cookies cut


fire lurking around every corner overy there huh afgan


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

Csar said:


> fire lurking around every corner overy there huh afgan


Got a few hidden gems lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Got a few hidden gems lol


lmao, a few....lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao, a few....lol


A few hundo


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> A few hundo





Vnsmkr said:


> lmao, a few....lol


Eh just a couple keepers lol Na everything I got pretty crazily would prob be considered a keep to anyone lol gotta hunt to find gold


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

I have 2 confirmed females, they threw white pistols. 

1 male, it started growing a spade looking part that was its own branch. 

The last one I think is a female. 

I'm going to keep the male until it pops and try to at least try and pollinate one branch. 

What do you think @Afgan King


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I have 2 confirmed females, they threw white pistols.
> 
> 1 male, it started growing a spade looking part that was its own branch.
> 
> ...


Any pics? Martian monkey male? U flip?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Any pics? Martian monkey male? U flip?


Ya I flipped they're in week 1

The last pictures are the most recent ones. In the tent the back left is the male, the two on the right side are the females ,


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Any pics? Martian monkey male? U flip?


Ya Martian monkey


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya I flipped they're in week 1
> 
> The last pictures are the most recent ones. In the tent the back left is the male, the two on the right side are the females ,


Nice you know how to collect pollen and store it? Feel like grabbing some for me? I personally like to grab a pollen catcher pretty much cup with 25u screen on bottom and cut off the open balls into it already have a quarter in there. Clip off what u can then close it shake around open bottom boom shit ton of fresh pollen and high quality straight gold pollen only no worries of plant matter. Put in container with silica packet and done lol it'd be awesome if u could for me I need a Martian monkey male got another round of 30 already popped and going into 1 gals but just in case 7 days in is good for me and that build looks nice


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nice you know how to collect pollen and store it? Feel like grabbing some for me? I personally like to grab a pollen catcher pretty much cup with 25u screen on bottom and cut off the open balls into it already have a quarter in there. Clip off what u can then close it shake around open bottom boom shit ton of fresh pollen and high quality straight gold pollen only no worries of plant matter. Put in container with silica packet and done lol it'd be awesome if u could for me I need a Martian monkey male got another round of 30 already popped and going into 1 gals but just in case 7 days in is good for me and that build looks nice


Ya that's something I can do no problem. 

How long do you think I have till those bad boys are ready to clip.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya that's something I can do no problem.
> 
> How long do you think I have till those bad boys are ready to clip.


You'll wanna get him away from everything if possible cuz pollen is potent as hell. Normally they start dropping around day 17-21 of flower don't have to keep him long just enough to get a couple dozen balls. He's just gonna be my insurance and possibly maybe main stud for that strain who knows keep photos of him up here too I'm interested in him lol but ya the males don't last long before busting.......Not just our species lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You'll wanna get him away from everything if possible cuz pollen is potent as hell. Normally they start dropping around day 17-21 of flower don't have to keep him long just enough to get a couple dozen balls. He's just gonna be my insurance and possibly maybe main stud for that strain who knows keep photos of him up here too I'm interested in him lol but ya the males don't last long before busting.......Not just our species lol


Alright that sounds good. I'll move him over to my veg tent once my new sprouts are ready in a week or so. I'll heep him in flower until I can get the pollen. Can't wait to see the flowers though. I'm gonna take some clones too and keep a mother


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Alright that sounds good. I'll move him over to my veg tent once my new sprouts are ready in a week or so. I'll heep him in flower until I can get the pollen. Can't wait to see the flowers though. I'm gonna take some clones too and keep a mother


Of course buddy and like I told every other testers if you don't find the keeper you want email and we'll get you out our keeper cut. I want everyone to get top notch quality across the board from service to quality of plants to quality of smoke to quality of medicine. Our moms are always up for trade to for other elites/high quality. Don't believe in hoarding only have like 2-3 that would take alot to get but the other 50+ lol it's all good lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Of course buddy and like I told every other testers if you don't find the keeper you want email and we'll get you out our keeper cut. I want everyone to get top notch quality across the board from service to quality of plants to quality of smoke to quality of medicine. Our moms are always up for trade to for other elites/high quality. Don't believe in hoarding only have like 2-3 that would take alot to get but the other 50+ lol it's all good lol


Fuck ya that sounds legit bro, I appreciate it. I'm just glad to help.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fuck ya that sounds legit bro, I appreciate it. I'm just glad to help.


Happy to have all y'all help y'all are what make the companies the testers are the backbone because in our world word of mouth is how everyone finds out everything. It's still a partially secret society. I can advertise here and there but without real people getting real good plants and good service to spread the news that we are legit and stand-up guys then we have nothing. Credibility is everything to me without my word I'm nothing and I want my customers, testers ,whoever decides to grow our gear to know that we care about everyone. I don't want these bash articles I don't want 99% happy customers I want 100% lol. To me and with my background in medical field and my brother being a doctor the medicinal side of things are really what I want. I want to have a strains that help people not just stone em lol even tho they will I'm looking for it all and will always try to deliver it


----------



## sharptater (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Happy to have all y'all help y'all are what make the companies the testers are the backbone because in our world word of mouth is how everyone finds out everything. It's still a partially secret society. I can advertise here and there but without real people getting real good plants and good service to spread the news that we are legit and stand-up guys then we have nothing. Credibility is everything to me without my word I'm nothing and I want my customers, testers ,whoever decides to grow our gear to know that we care about everyone. I don't want these bash articles I don't want 99% happy customers I want 100% lol. To me and with my background in medical field and my brother being a doctor the medicinal side of things are really what I want. I want to have a strains that help people not just stone em lol even tho they will I'm looking for it all and will always try to deliver it


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Happy to have all y'all help y'all are what make the companies the testers are the backbone because in our world word of mouth is how everyone finds out everything. It's still a partially secret society. I can advertise here and there but without real people getting real good plants and good service to spread the news that we are legit and stand-up guys then we have nothing. Credibility is everything to me without my word I'm nothing and I want my customers, testers ,whoever decides to grow our gear to know that we care about everyone. I don't want these bash articles I don't want 99% happy customers I want 100% lol. To me and with my background in medical field and my brother being a doctor the medicinal side of things are really what I want. I want to have a strains that help people not just stone em lol even tho they will I'm looking for it all and will always try to deliver it


Nicely said sir .


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

My lemonheads was a boy . I'm gonna pop another 1 . I knew I should have ran more lol round 2. I'm doing 2 this time .


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Happy to have all y'all help y'all are what make the companies the testers are the backbone because in our world word of mouth is how everyone finds out everything. It's still a partially secret society. I can advertise here and there but without real people getting real good plants and good service to spread the news that we are legit and stand-up guys then we have nothing. Credibility is everything to me without my word I'm nothing and I want my customers, testers ,whoever decides to grow our gear to know that we care about everyone. I don't want these bash articles I don't want 99% happy customers I want 100% lol. To me and with my background in medical field and my brother being a doctor the medicinal side of things are really what I want. I want to have a strains that help people not just stone em lol even tho they will I'm looking for it all and will always try to deliver it


100% legit right there. I'm a type 1 diabetic with neropothy, my wife has server gastritis and my mom is fighting breast cancer. This plant has helped all three conditions. Not to mention put some food on the table when times are tough. 

I have a ton of respect for the real people in this underground society. The ones that break their backs to find the real deal and not just turn a buck. Money is great but truly helping change someone's life for the better is irreplaceable and underappreciated...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 100% legit right there. I'm a type 1 diabetic with neropothy, my wife has server gastritis and my mom is fighting breast cancer. This plant has helped all three conditions. Not to mention put some food on the table when times are tough.
> 
> I have a ton of respect for the real people in this underground society. The ones that break their backs to find the real deal and not just turn a buck. Money is great but truly helping change someone's life for the better is irreplaceable and underappreciated...


I knew there was a reason we were so cool with each other ! Diabetic buddies club ! Type 1 since 91 . SUCKS ! lol I didn't know you were diabetic Perro


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I knew there was a reason we were so cool with each other ! Diabetic buddies club ! Type 1 since 91 . SUCKS ! lol I didn't know you were diabetic Perro


Yeah since 88, no bueno por nada...


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 100% legit right there. I'm a type 1 diabetic with neropothy, my wife has server gastritis and my mom is fighting breast cancer. This plant has helped all three conditions. Not to mention put some food on the table when times are tough.
> 
> I have a ton of respect for the real people in this underground society. The ones that break their backs to find the real deal and not just turn a buck. Money is great but truly helping change someone's life for the better is irreplaceable and underappreciated...


Buddy if u need any CBD strains let me know I have a lab tested Tora bora from craft thats stupid fire I'm getting a cut this weekend no need for searching she's 1/1 THC/CBD wanna say double digits for both but don't quote me believe when I saw it at craft it was 10.4 or 11.4% both


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I knew there was a reason we were so cool with each other ! Diabetic buddies club ! Type 1 since 91 . SUCKS ! lol I didn't know you were diabetic Perro





PerroVerde said:


> Yeah since 88, no bueno por nada...


My dad the same since 07 he's noticed how well his insulin is maintained while smoking. Said even when he told his doctor he was like "ya seen good results with it your choice" lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Buddy if u need any CBD strains let me know I have a lab tested Tora bora from craft thats stupid fire I'm getting a cut this weekend no need for searching she's 1/1 THC/CBD wanna say double digits for both but don't quote me believe when I saw it at craft it was 10.4 or 11.4% both


That's very generous of you brother, much appreciated...


----------



## Odin* (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Don't believe in hoarding only have like 2-3 that would take alot to get but the other 50+ lol it's all good lol


Which 2-3 would those be?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My dad the same since 07 he's noticed how well his insulin is maintained while smoking. Said even when he told his doctor he was like "ya seen good results with it your choice" lol


Yeah it really does lower your sugar quite a bit .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah it really does lower your sugar quite a bit .


Full mind and body "management" once and if - when you can get your cannabinoid levels topped up...imo


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Which 2-3 would those be?


Purple drank, bubba, og kush prob the three hardest to get i got a sick sick sick 24k cut from DNA genetics personal garden but not huge yeilder amazing tangie kosher foot kush taste lol nice hybrid and dawg cookies is another but I'm more willing with her she's a newer cross just amazing pheno


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah it really does lower your sugar quite a bit .





Vnsmkr said:


> Full mind and body "management" once and if - when you can get your cannabinoid levels topped up...imo


My dad said he's noticed a lot more consistency and the lower blood sugar but not any hyper or hypo moments when he smokes daily


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My dad said he's noticed a lot more consistency and the lower blood sugar but not any hyper or hypo moments when he smokes daily


I'm glad it helps him too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

Trans planted the girls in their final 3 gal. 

I installed a 600w in the flower tent early this week. Finally got it up at 100% plants are loving it


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Trans planted the girls in their final 3 gal.
> 
> I installed a 600w in the flower tent early this week. Finally got it up at 100% plants are loving it


Awesome buddy just got done with a sesh and show at my crib with @GardenGnome83 had a some dabs a some good Convo about 2017 and gave him a couple exclusive cuts 1 of which is Martian monkey #7 which to me and my partner both agree is then a cut of the og kush and a another exclusive golden eye which is 24k x faceoff og. Good time gotta talk to partner but believe we'll be doing some business with jah earth collective


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Awesome buddy just got done with a sesh and show at my crib with @GardenGnome83 had a some dabs a some good Convo about 2017 and gave him a couple exclusive cuts 1 of which is Martian monkey #7 which to me and my partner both agree is then a cut of the og kush and a another exclusive golden eye which is 24k x faceoff og. Good time gotta talk to partner but believe we'll be doing some business with jah earth collective


awesome to hear that! we gotta vision buddy! and believe we share some of that vision...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Trans planted the girls in their final 3 gal.
> 
> I installed a 600w in the flower tent early this week. Finally got it up at 100% plants are loving it





Afgan King said:


> Awesome buddy just got done with a sesh and show at my crib with @GardenGnome83 had a some dabs a some good Convo about 2017 and gave him a couple exclusive cuts 1 of which is Martian monkey #7 which to me and my partner both agree is then a cut of the og kush and a another exclusive golden eye which is 24k x faceoff og. Good time gotta talk to partner but believe we'll be doing some business with jah earth collective


Nice collaboration! Wish I was close to ya broski .


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Purple drank, bubba, og kush prob the three hardest to get i got a sick sick sick 24k cut from DNA genetics personal garden but not huge yeilder amazing tangie kosher foot kush taste lol nice hybrid and dawg cookies is another but I'm more willing with her she's a newer cross just amazing pheno


I always believe the rarest elite cuts are the ones that need to given out the most. That way if you lose them they are easy to get back.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I always believe the rarest elite cuts are the ones that need to given out the most. That way if you lose them they are easy to get back.


I think if you're starting your own genetics team you would want these specials cuts just for yourself. Not in greedy hungry way but to ensure that you have your staple of cuts that you worked hard to get. But I do believe In sharing cuts with your close group of trusted homies. Just not carelessly giving them out. 
That's how I see it at least lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Nice collaboration! Wish I was close to ya broski .


I here ya, We are all spread out in this nation but united on this random forum. Coincidence? I don't believe in coincidence.

Either way road trip to CO one day ...


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I think if you're starting your own genetics team you would want these specials cuts just for yourself. Not in greedy hungry way but to ensure that you have your staple of cuts that you worked hard to get. But I do believe In sharing cuts with your close group of trusted homies. Just not carelessly giving them out.
> That's how I see it at least lol


I have a clone business. I think it's better to be known as the source for super cuts, how could you run a business giving out the second rate cuts. This business has too much hype and people trying to price gouge for clones, once I get a hold of something rare, I spread it fast to put the clone hoarders out of business. Believe me, you gain more than you lose.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I always believe the rarest elite cuts are the ones that need to given out the most. That way if you lose them they are easy to get back.


Just gave out a couple last night lol people will get em and i have people with them but I need face to face to give anything like those out why i say I'm more stingy with those ones


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have a clone business. I think it's better to be known as the source for super cuts, how could you run a business giving out the second rate cuts. This business has too much hype and people trying to price gouge for clones, once I get a hold of something rare, I spread it fast to put the clone hoarders out of business. Believe me, you gain more than you lose.


Agreed fully I do too have multiple good friends with 20 light grows. Only charge between 4$-10$ donation a clone depends on strain but it's cuz I've had to clone constant. My electric bill money lol and keeps the cuts out over a close knit group of mainly Florida boys but people like @doniawon got the Pura vida, dawg cookies, gg4, Jesus og lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I think if you're starting your own genetics team you would want these specials cuts just for yourself. Not in greedy hungry way but to ensure that you have your staple of cuts that you worked hard to get. But I do believe In sharing cuts with your close group of trusted homies. Just not carelessly giving them out.
> That's how I see it at least lol





714steadyeddie said:


> I here ya, We are all spread out in this nation but united on this random forum. Coincidence? I don't believe in coincidence.
> 
> Either way road trip to CO one day ...


Exactly how I see it and if u make it out here you'll get to leave with something lol I always got some clones laying around and know how to package even cuts for transport


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have a clone business. I think it's better to be known as the source for super cuts, how could you run a business giving out the second rate cuts. This business has too much hype and people trying to price gouge for clones, once I get a hold of something rare, I spread it fast to put the clone hoarders out of business. Believe me, you gain more than you lose.


That's some great first hand insider feedback. I didn't see it like that but it does makes A lot of sense at the same time too.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's some great first hand insider feedback. I didn't see it like that but it does makes A lot of sense at the same time too.


Yup it does and why i do it as well lol 50+ cuts helps but always keeps my electric on atleast for past couple months and some extra. Gotta love a strain bank of pheno.hunted fire


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup it does and why i do it as well lol 50+ cuts helps but always keeps my electric on atleast for past couple months and some extra. Gotta love a strain bank of pheno.hunted fire


Pheno hunting just seems like a damn cool hobby. I've very limited in space but oh man do I have plans for when I finally get my own home.

Anyway the 3 Martian monkeys are looking great. I'm gonna snap some pictures when I feed right now.

House and garden sent me some samples of their additives so now I can run thier whole line up and finish the monkeys off


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

Spo we got 3 Phenos here. They will be numbered 1,2,3 and will keep those numbers till harvest.
Just fed at 900 ppm following house and gardens complete feeding regiment



#1 structure is more indica 
 

#2 is in the middle in hieght but its build is nicely even , so far my favorite looking one maybe 50/50 
 



#3 is the tallest one looks good more lengthy then the rest


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Spo we got 3 Phenos here. They will be numbered 1,2,3 and will keep those numbers till harvest.
> Just fed at 900 ppm following house and gardens complete feeding regiment
> 
> 
> ...


Have all those phenos I've only found 3 diff leaf patterns per strain and 3 builds correlating with those patterns of each so far. All the plants are stacking huge. Here's the jillybean candy cut I acquired from my dear buddy @ttystikk which honestly is quickly becoming my favorite strains day 50 and God damn she's stacked and just starting her swell have 8 main branches with like 16 colas all anywhere from 8" to 12" long some probably even longer all solid and not even swollen thank you buddy for this cut she's a true treasure and an amazing breeding g specimen. Here's also lemonheads 3 the most vigorous rooter at day 8-9 I think and just crazy. Soak cubes or rapid-rooters in 5.5ph water with a mycos WP slurry and watch the magic. These are all jillybean pics besides the clones


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Have all those phenos I've only found 3 diff leaf patterns per strain and 3 builds correlating with those patterns of each so far. All the plants are stacking huge. Here's the jillybean candy cut I acquired from my dear buddy @ttystikk which honestly is quickly becoming my favorite strains day 50 and God damn she's stacked and just starting her swell have 8 main branches with like 16 colas all anywhere from 8" to 12" long some probably even longer all solid and not even swollen thank you buddy for this cut she's a true treasure and an amazing breeding g specimen. Here's also lemonheads 3 the most vigorous rooter at day 8-9 I think and just crazy. Soak cubes or rapid-rooters in 5.5ph water with a mycos WP slurry and watch the magic. These are all jillybean pics besides the clonesView attachment 3865452 View attachment 3865453 View attachment 3865454 View attachment 3865455 View attachment 3865456


I could try some lemonheads!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I could try some lemonheads!


You got it buddy


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> You got it buddy


Thanks!
You're right about that Jillybean, too. She's something special for sure:


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Thanks!
> You're right about that Jillybean, too. She's something special for sure:
> View attachment 3865459


lol you amaze me when you post your plants. You fursure have your own growing style dialed in good stuff man.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Have all those phenos I've only found 3 diff leaf patterns per strain and 3 builds correlating with those patterns of each so far. All the plants are stacking huge. Here's the jillybean candy cut I acquired from my dear buddy @ttystikk which honestly is quickly becoming my favorite strains day 50 and God damn she's stacked and just starting her swell have 8 main branches with like 16 colas all anywhere from 8" to 12" long some probably even longer all solid and not even swollen thank you buddy for this cut she's a true treasure and an amazing breeding g specimen. Here's also lemonheads 3 the most vigorous rooter at day 8-9 I think and just crazy. Soak cubes or rapid-rooters in 5.5ph water with a mycos WP slurry and watch the magic. These are all jillybean pics besides the clonesView attachment 3865452 View attachment 3865453 View attachment 3865454 View attachment 3865455 View attachment 3865456


Fuck ya those babies are stacking up fat! Can't wait till the monkeys start budding.

What's the flowering time for those ladies ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> lol you amaze me when you post your plants. You fursure have your own growing style dialed in good stuff man.


Thanks! Like a beauty contestant, I only see the flaws that need work, lol

@Afgan King gave me the idea to switch to soilless, in this case Tupur Royal Gold. 

He's also right that I'm underachieving relative to trellis area and photons available. 

This spring will be spent working out how to get to a 2lb/plant average.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

Shit you need to see size in this room it's huge walked thru whole thing to stake it all up. I'm over 2 a light I'd bet my life on it and I think I'm close to 3 with the jilly too. Big big room


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

So in honor of the new year we are kicking it off with a contest for purple drank x goji og seeds and lemon alien x purple drank seeds. Besides this contest and the one on Instagram seeds will be EXTREMELY limited. I wanna thank everyone for their support we appreciate everything that everyone has done for us. We want to repay it so we will have 2 winners for each cross each winner will receive a 5 pack. If you enter on here you can't enter on IG and vice versa. We want to allow as many winners as possible. Thank you everyone for all your support again. It's been a crazy ride but we gonna pop off the year right!!!!!!! To enter email [email protected] this contest will go till the 14th. Your title of email MUST SAY - Telekinetic New Year RIU giveaway. Wish you all good luck and thank you for all the love


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So in honor of the new year we are kicking it off with a contest for purple drank x goji og seeds and lemon alien x purple drank seeds. Besides this contest and the one on Instagram seeds will be EXTREMELY limited. I wanna thank everyone for their support we appreciate everything that everyone has done for us. We want to repay it so we will have 2 winners for each cross each winner will receive a 5 pack. If you enter on here you can't enter on IG and vice versa. We want to allow as many winners as possible. Thank you everyone for all your support again. It's been a crazy ride but we gonna pop off the year right!!!!!!! To enter email [email protected] this contest will go till the 14th. Your title of email MUST SAY - Telekinetic New Year RIU giveaway. Wish you all good luck and thank you for all the love View attachment 3866119


Fuck ya let's start this great year off right! 

Best believe I sent my email already!


----------



## sharptater (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome way to start the new year. Sent email to.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 2, 2017)

Third


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 2, 2017)

In like Flynn


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 2, 2017)

I can't wait to smoke my Martian monkeys


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

@akhiymjames who won the fantasy league? 


sharptater said:


> Awesome way to start the new year. Sent email to.





hockeybry2 said:


> In like Flynn


Lovin it guys thanks for the love


714steadyeddie said:


> I can't wait to smoke my Martian monkeys


Telling me mine are starting to wreak here's day 17


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

Lil guys are the wookies and guava that are getting knocked up lol everything has stacked up especially Martian monkey crosses


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Lil guys are the wookies and guava that are getting knocked up lol everything has stacked up especially Martian monkey crosses View attachment 3866352 View attachment 3866353 View attachment 3866354


You got bushes there bro looks sick


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> You got bushes there bro looks sick


Everything stacked so easy only top 3 times. Once after first 2 sets of branches then top those 4 to make 16 then top those 16 once more and should have around 64 lol I flip 3 days after topping slows down stretch slightly


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> @akhiymjames who won the fantasy league?
> 
> 
> Lovin it guys thanks for the love
> ...


Go check the thread bro I posted the results lol


----------



## Csar (Jan 2, 2017)

I got in on ig I hope win that purple drank has had my mouth wate ring since you first posted it.she is a outrageously beautiful flower


----------



## Csar (Jan 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Everything stacked so easy only top 3 times. Once after first 2 sets of branches then top those 4 to make 16 then top those 16 once more and should have around 64 lol I flip 3 days after topping slows down stretch slightly


so you top at 2 nodes or 5 back to the end node?


----------



## Csar (Jan 2, 2017)

sorry didn't make sense so do you top at 5th node back to the second node


----------



## Csar (Jan 2, 2017)

alien resurrection
took a cut yesterday going to sex hopefully it's a female


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 2, 2017)

I want to get like Telekinetic... I'm not quite sure I why I needed to say or type that but I did... Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

Csar said:


> so you top at 2 nodes or 5 back to the end node?


Let it grow to 3 nodes cut it back to 2. Then let those each get 3 nodes cut those back to two then 3 days before flower just tip em to slow down the stretch and force a bush lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I want to get like Telekinetic... I'm not quite sure I why I needed to say or type that but I did... Lol


We'll have telekinetic og dropping this year......If that doesn't grant your wish idk what will.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Who knew cornbread came with a lil icing lol day 51 of 63 i think I see I few trichs what about you @Odin* see any


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Who knew cornbread came with a lil icing lol day 51 of 63 i think I see I few trichs what about you @Odin* see any View attachment 3866884 View attachment 3866885 View attachment 3866886


That looks great! Im glad to see pics of the cornbread, I just popped 3 packs of it hoping to find a solid keeper, havent really seen anyone growing it on here.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 3, 2017)

@Afgan King I think I see one or two. 



"Greasy", but that's how I like my cornbread, lots of butter.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King I think I see one or two.
> 
> 
> 
> "Greasy", but that's how I like my cornbread, lots of butter.


Grease trap buddy only way i can describe it and straight katsu gas amazing smell nice mocha kush with fuel deisel on the back end. Great cut that we found


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> That looks great! Im glad to see pics of the cornbread, I just popped 3 packs of it hoping to find a solid keeper, havent really seen anyone growing it on here.


You'll definitely like her we found multiples that were fire this one a buddy saved and brought back over for me to actually grow and well he was a right this is the best pheno and absolutely disgustingly greasey and a heavy yeilder


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Just gave out a couple last night lol people will get em and i have people with them but I need face to face to give anything like those out why i say I'm more stingy with those ones


I am honored to have your cut of monkey, and the '92 og. Thank you again. I have 3 phenos of goji, and 2 bbhp males for you. I'll be back within 10 days bro, I think.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I am honored to have your cut of monkey, and the '92 og. Thank you again. I have 3 phenos of goji, and 2 bbhp males for you. I'll be back within 10 days bro, I think.


Awesome buddy sounds good glad I gave it to someone who will cherish it. 

Also thank you to everyone who's entered so far only 12 entries on here and 20 on IG but each its own contest. Just glad to see people wanting these genetics feels good


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Awesome buddy sounds good glad I gave it to someone who will cherish it.
> 
> Also thank you to everyone who's entered so far only 12 entries on here and 20 on IG but each its own contest. Just glad to see people wanting these genetics feels good


You are gonna love that bbhp man

@GardenGnome83 

Did you get any females? 

Have you seen doniawons bbhp x mt he's running?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You are gonna love that bbhp man
> 
> @GardenGnome83
> 
> ...


Oh I've looked her up looked around looks amazing all around I'm gonna put her to good use.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You are gonna love that bbhp man
> 
> @GardenGnome83
> 
> ...


I have 2 females, 1 in flower leaning sativa.Haven't seen bbhp x mt, sounds excellent.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2017)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I have 2 females, 1 in flower leaning sativa.View attachment 3867557Haven't seen bbhp x mt, sounds excellent.


I sent doniawon some I made. Last I heard they were about to be flipped.

I'd like to see some more pics of your ladies to compare to the one female I kept of the bbhp

Easily my favorite smoke of 2016  I have some I've been curing since October that I'm saving for my bday later this month


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I sent doniawon some I made. Last I heard they were about to be flipped.
> 
> I'd like to see some more pics of your ladies to compare to the one female I kept of the bbhp
> 
> Easily my favorite smoke of 2016  I have some I've been curing since October that I'm saving for my best later this month


Sativa structure all the way, long branches with big balls on the end. Stretches 1.5x. I'll dm some pics to ya.


----------



## Csar (Jan 3, 2017)

what do you guys think


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Csar said:


> what do you guys think


Female buddy havent found a single Hermie in 240 popped so far so you looking golden


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

Csar said:


> what do you guys think


Those white hairs are exactly what you want


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Female buddy havent found a single Hermie in 240 popped so far so you looking golden


Bro those Martian monkeys are looking so sexy! 
I fed a full dose 1000ppms last night and not one sign of nute burn so far. They loving the 600


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Awesome buddy sounds good glad I gave it to someone who will cherish it.
> 
> Also thank you to everyone who's entered so far only 12 entries on here and 20 on IG but each its own contest. Just glad to see people wanting these genetics feels good


 Just a matter of when bro. People are fursure going to know about telekinetic genetics. We all have solid plants so far


----------



## Csar (Jan 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just a matter of when bro. People are fursure going to know about telekinetic genetics. We all have solid plants so far


couldn't have said it better.

100% fire is all I see from telekinetic


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just a matter of when bro. People are fursure going to know about telekinetic genetics. We all have solid plants so far


Bro I'm shitting myself with the consistency and again 0 herms on first pollen chuck in 240 seeds and have another 170 running thru now at a buddies that'll hit flower in a couple weeks and we'll see what happens there. Seems like 3 repeating phenos of each all stacked wreak and lush


----------



## Csar (Jan 3, 2017)

well there's a full shot of her alien resurrection 
pretty bushy


----------



## Csar (Jan 3, 2017)

@714steadyeddie you have a grow journal for your Martian monkeys


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Csar said:


> well there's a full shot of her alien resurrection
> pretty bushy


So forgot to post it here as we weren't 100% sure but that's blueberry headband x lemon alien lol I argued it was bbhb for a while my partner swore it was Jesus till he just found 4 bbhb that were supposed to be Pura vida lol so ya blueberry headband x lemon alien hope you don't mind should be real fire and real real fruity


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So forgot to post it here as we weren't 100% sure but that's blueberry headband x lemon alien lol I argued it was bbhb for a while my partner swore it was Jesus till he just found 4 bbhb that were supposed to be Pura vida lol so ya blueberry headband x lemon alien hope you don't mind should be real fire and real real fruity



I find those praying leaves so visually appealing 

I'm loving these plants and the light.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3867668 View attachment 3867669 View attachment 3867671
> 
> 
> I find those praying leaves so visually appealing
> ...


Wooooooooooooh buddy looking pretty good damn uniform and perfect wow


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So forgot to post it here as we weren't 100% sure but that's blueberry headband x lemon alien lol I argued it was bbhb for a while my partner swore it was Jesus till he just found 4 bbhb that were supposed to be Pura vida lol so ya blueberry headband x lemon alien hope you don't mind should be real fire and real real fruity


That cross sounds killa


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I sent doniawon some I made. Last I heard they were about to be flipped.
> 
> I'd like to see some more pics of your ladies to compare to the one female I kept of the bbhp
> 
> Easily my favorite smoke of 2016  I have some I've been curing since October that I'm saving for my bday later this month


Ya the reviews everywhere are hard to ignore. Not many strains stick over 4.5/5 on leafly and seed banks with hundred plus review......That shit had like 120 reviews on a seed bank site at 4.7 lol caught my eye


----------



## Odin* (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So forgot to post it here as we weren't 100% sure but that's blueberry headband x lemon alien lol I argued it was bbhb for a while my partner swore it was Jesus till he just found 4 bbhb that were supposed to be Pura vida lol so ya blueberry headband x lemon alien hope you don't mind should be real fire and real real fruity




I'd be real careful. Never lost a strain to "mislabeling", but know plenty who have.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I'd be real careful. Never lost a strain to "mislabeling", but know plenty who have.


Have real Pura at @doniawon house lol made sure I have 2 downstairs right now.....1 I think is bbhb I've seen doniawon grow it out it's the real Pura idc as much for blueberry headband it's fire but I thought already lost lol so not huge deal


----------



## Odin* (Jan 4, 2017)

@Afgan King DO NOT LOSE THE PV! Gorgeous plant. Need to try that out some time.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King DO NOT LOSE THE PV! Gorgeous plant. Need to try that out some time.


Never never never why I gave it to doniawon and I have it downstairs and pretty sure I know which is which


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King DO NOT LOSE THE PV! Gorgeous plant. Need to try that out some time.


I missed out her in seed form but I picked up a lot of the other appy crosses. I have two Solo Stash female s I've had in veg, one is taller with thinner leaves and longer internode distence. The other is shorter, tighter nodes and a little fatter leaves. Which one leans to the pure HW Kush and which to the Snow Lotus... Thank you and I apologise ahead of time for being off topic...


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I missed out her in seed form but I picked up a lot of the other appy crosses. I have two Solo Stash female s I've had in veg, one is taller with thinner leaves and longer internode distence. The other is shorter, tighter nodes and a little fatter leaves. Which one leans to the pure HW Kush and which to the Snow Lotus... Thank you and I apologise ahead of time for being off topic...


Tighter nodes and fatter leaves she looks like a full hybrid or mine does likes to stretch like sativa but fat shorter leaves compared to my Sativa. Heavy heavy indica knockout and kush smoke.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Tighter nodes and fatter leaves she looks like a full hybrid or mine does likes to stretch like sativa but fat shorter leaves compared to my Sativa. Heavy heavy indica knockout and kush smoke.


Very nice, I will flower the shorter ones out next round then...  Thank you @Afgan King !


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's the candy cut Jilly as well to show u size and everything 36 day veg total most amazing orange smell ever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Here's the candy cut Jilly as well to show u size and everything 36 day veg total most amazing orange smell ever View attachment 3867825 View attachment 3867827 View attachment 3867828 View attachment 3867830 View attachment 3867831


@bassman999 see above. Holy shit brother she is certainly a beauty huh!!! Goes with the rest of the group!


----------



## Csar (Jan 4, 2017)

so the jesus oh crosses are actually blueberry headband crosses?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Csar said:


> so the jesus oh crosses are actually blueberry headband crosses?


Yup 100% I had this argument for the past 4 months lol I just gave up and let me partner swear it was Jesus.....Till he found more headband where Pura was supposed to be lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Never never never why I gave it to doniawon and I have it downstairs and pretty sure I know which is which


I'll take one as well for safe keeping pal


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll take one as well for safe keeping pal


Get up with doniawon he has the official one for sure I'm cool with it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Get up with doniawon he has the official one for sure I'm cool with it


I like it


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like it


No prob buddy she should be shared among those who will truly appreciate her. Just I get some royalties on breeding projects with her lol always looking to pop seeds


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> No prob buddy she should be shared among those who will truly appreciate her. Just I get some royalties on breeding projects with her lol always looking to pop seeds


Rodger that brother


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Here's the candy cut Jilly as well to show u size and everything 36 day veg total most amazing orange smell ever View attachment 3867825 View attachment 3867827 View attachment 3867828 View attachment 3867830 View attachment 3867831


Might need one of these too Effin a lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Bro those Martian monkeys are looking so sexy!
> I fed a full dose 1000ppms last night and not one sign of nute burn so far. They loving the 600


Those fuckers sure can eat. I see the same. If I were to hit goji with her dose, she would go into shock lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I sent doniawon some I made. Last I heard they were about to be flipped.
> 
> I'd like to see some more pics of your ladies to compare to the one female I kept of the bbhp
> 
> Easily my favorite smoke of 2016  I have some I've been curing since October that I'm saving for my bday later this month


@Jp.the.pope can't dm you, I'll have pics tonight, I'll tag you


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Might need one of these too Effin a lol


Bad bitch for real lol super super orangey


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Bad bitch for real lol super super orangey


Frigg yeah , at sounds delicious ...you def got some super nice ladies in the vida, jilly, the cornbread, the the purp drank


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 4, 2017)

I want a blueberry goji...


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Frigg yeah , at sounds delicious ...you def got some super nice ladies in the vida, jilly, the cornbread, the the purp drank


Hell got the bubba and original OG Kush too lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 4, 2017)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Those fuckers sure can eat. I see the same. If I were to hit goji with her dose, she would go into shock lol


Full feeding and shows no sign of nute burn love it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 4, 2017)

@GardenGnome83 I want the female cut of that boysenberry gogi f3 it has to be incredible based on the bbhp


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

So how many people have experience with shilajit and cannabis? Seen crazy results for cloning and have read no till guys love it but can find any recommendations on dosages or anything. Only a grain of rice size per gallon...... Because that does me good lol so figured I'd ask here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So how many people have experience with shilajit and cannabis? Seen crazy results for cloning and have read no till guys love it but can find any recommendations on dosages or anything. Only a grain of rice size per gallon...... Because that does me good lol so figured I'd ask here


Just saw it recently. Not tried it yet but finishing up a batch of LAB. Let me know how it goes. Looks like some good stuff


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just saw it recently. Not tried it yet but finishing up a batch of LAB. Let me know how it goes. Looks like some good stuff


Ya I'm sold I seen some crazy results and it's cheap (for amount you use)and can be used at all stages of life great for cloning, supposed great foliar spray and even do feedings with it mixed in or root drenches stand alone either way extremely crazy stuff I suggest everyone to look it up for not only growing but personal health as well


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 5, 2017)

It's been on my radar for about a year now. You just confirmed I need to press the order button.


@Afgan King you use the resin?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So how many people have experience with shilajit and cannabis? Seen crazy results for cloning and have read no till guys love it but can find any recommendations on dosages or anything. Only a grain of rice size per gallon...... Because that does me good lol so figured I'd ask here



Shilajit rhymes with "bullshit". If you want some magic snake oil, I'll send you a jar full of my nut. Potent stuff. Guaranteed to put hair on your chest, extend your life by 100% (i.e. Doubled), your plants will rock hard like AC/DC, and your girl will get pregnant by the mere mention of it (seriously, I can't handle any more "illegit", so keep quite).


If you want "magic remedies", look into organic/raw garlic cloves, ginger, lime, and maple syrup. "For serious", brosef.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> It's been on my radar for about a year now. You just confirmed I need to press the order button.
> 
> 
> @Afgan King you use the resin?


Just started to first round of clones kicked out like crazy 


Odin* said:


> Shilajit rhymes with "bullshit". If you want some magic snake oil, I'll send you a jar full of my nut. Potent stuff. Guaranteed to put hair on your chest, extend your life by 100% (i.e. Doubled), your plants will rock hard like AC/DC, and your girl will get pregnant by the mere mention of it (seriously, I can't handle any more "illegit", so keep quite).
> 
> 
> If you want "magic remedies", look into organic/raw garlic cloves, ginger, lime, and maple syrup. "For serious", brosef.


No snake oil nothing miracle about it but it's cheaper and better than clonex and natural. I'm feeding my plants with a total of 3grams in 35 gallons of water today. Spent 35 for 50 grams so not huge price and figured why not I try a lot of stuff and this one's organic.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 5, 2017)

Pure Himalayan brand or which?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Pure Himalayan brand or which?


Any of em from what I read. Just gotta make sure it's pure shilajit. Seen a bunch of them I just went on Amazon but ya pure Himalayan was a better brand from what I was reading


----------



## Odin* (Jan 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Just started to first round of clones kicked out like crazy
> 
> No snake oil nothing miracle about it but it's cheaper and better than clonex and natural. I'm feeding my plants with a total of 3grams in 35 gallons of water today. Spent 35 for 50 grams so not huge price and figured why not I try a lot of stuff and this one's organic.



I was joking about the "snake oil", but only because there is so much bs out there about touting shilajit as an "immune booster", HIV destroyer, and it even gives a super-human erection.

Hope it doesn't give the girls a "hard on" (bananas).


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I was joking about the "snake oil", but only because there is so much bs out there about touting shilajit as an "immune booster", HIV destroyer, and it even gives a super-human erection.
> 
> Hope it doesn't give the girls a "hard on" (bananas).


Lmfao better not herm em lol but I've seen side by sides and only difference was the one and shilajit added like every other week at like .15g per gallon


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Lil cornbread getting greasey day 55 of 63


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 6, 2017)

Just an update for anyone thinking they can't win the contest as of now we 4 total packs being given away on here and only 8 entries lol pretty good odds so far. Idc if u enter here and ig that's all good and fine just only 1 pack per winner so enter at both!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 12 entries on IG who did it correctly lol and 6 total packs being given away on there


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Just an update for anyone thinking they can't win the contest as of now we 4 total packs being given away on here and only 8 entries lol pretty good odds so far. Idc if u enter here and ig that's all good and fine just only 1 pack per winner so enter at both!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 12 entries on IG who did it correctly lol and 6 total packs being given away on there


I like those odds for sure. But I never win anything lol . Thanks for the chance though .


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Lil cornbread getting greasey day 55 of 63View attachment 3869446 View attachment 3869447 View attachment 3869448


Dude the way you are running those really does look flawless . You definitely got that coco dialed in .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Just an update for anyone thinking they can't win the contest as of now we 4 total packs being given away on here and only 8 entries lol pretty good odds so far. Idc if u enter here and ig that's all good and fine just only 1 pack per winner so enter at both!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 12 entries on IG who did it correctly lol and 6 total packs being given away on there


How do I enter? Sounds fun, I love beens!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Just an update for anyone thinking they can't win the contest as of now we 4 total packs being given away on here and only 8 entries lol pretty good odds so far. Idc if u enter here and ig that's all good and fine just only 1 pack per winner so enter at both!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 12 entries on IG who did it correctly lol and 6 total packs being given away on there


When are y'all gonna announce the winners lol I like my chances on here lol


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> When are y'all gonna announce the winners lol I like my chances on here lol


He said the 15th


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 6, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> He said the 15th


Fosho

You da man Afganking


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 6, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> How do I enter? Sounds fun, I love beens!


So find telekinetic_genetics on IG gotta follow, tag, like, and repost or on here you can email [email protected] with the title(it must be correct) Telekinetic New Year RIU Giveaway. That simple contest stops midnight 1/14 winners announced 1/15


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So find telekinetic_genetics on IG gotta follow, tag, like, and repost or on here you can email [email protected] with the title(it must be correct) Telekinetic New Year RIU Giveaway. That simple contest stops midnight 1/14 winners announced 1/15


I just did the email too  cmon purple drank crosses !


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 6, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I just did the email too  cmon purple drank crosses !


Can't wait to find out who wins and who's gonna get to grow out these crosses with us. Cornbread lights on  
Purple urkle 
Grape god bud


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Can't wait to find out who wins and who's gonna get to grow out these crosses with us. Cornbread lights onView attachment 3870168 View attachment 3870169 View attachment 3870170
> Purple urkleView attachment 3870171 View attachment 3870173
> Grape god budView attachment 3870174


Looks good man. Looks super sticky


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Can't wait to find out who wins and who's gonna get to grow out these crosses with us. Cornbread lights onView attachment 3870168 View attachment 3870169 View attachment 3870170
> Purple urkleView attachment 3870171 View attachment 3870173
> Grape god budView attachment 3870174


Stellar!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 7, 2017)

So we're gonna try and do a contest every month I think lol next month is cornbread crosses


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 7, 2017)

Martian monkey start week 3 of flower. 

I decided to let these grow without any topping or training. I think they stopped stretching for the most part. 

Let me know what y'all think


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Just an update for anyone thinking they can't win the contest as of now we 4 total packs being given away on here and only 8 entries lol pretty good odds so far. Idc if u enter here and ig that's all good and fine just only 1 pack per winner so enter at both!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 12 entries on IG who did it correctly lol and 6 total packs being given away on there


Lol good odds for a win eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Dropped you a mail as well. No sense in not signing up both ways! Whoever ends up with them will be lucky, so good luck to all


----------



## Odin* (Jan 8, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So find telekinetic_genetics on IG gotta follow, tag, like, and repost ...


"Follow" and "Like" are simple enough, but for us IG "newbs", is a "Tag" a post somewhere else with a #telekinetic_genetics, and what is/how do you "Repost".


----------



## Odin* (Jan 8, 2017)

@Vnsmkr I'm lucky, so I guess we can already allocate a pack of drankxgoji to me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Vnsmkr I'm lucky, so I guess we can already allocate a pack of drankxgoji to me.


Hell I want both  @Odin*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "Follow" and "Like" are simple enough, but for us IG "newbs", is a "Tag" a post somewhere else with a #telekinetic_genetics, and what is/how do you "Repost".


Take a screenshot and repost the picture tagging with @telekineticgenetics and you can also #telekineticgenetics in the comments


----------



## Odin* (Jan 8, 2017)

+Rep to @Vnsmkr for helping out the "competition". If I do happpen to get some through IG, I'll send you half.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 8, 2017)

Done and done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So we're gonna try and do a contest every month I think lol next month is cornbread crosses


ooowee I know I want to see some of those!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "Follow" and "Like" are simple enough, but for us IG "newbs", is a "Tag" a post somewhere else with a #telekinetic_genetics, and what is/how do you "Repost".


Just gotta put @telekinetic_genetics to tag us. I screenshot the pic and repost it and then tag @telekinetic_genetics


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

I know there is some super dank in the stuff you putting together over there Afgan


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 8, 2017)

Cornbread  grape god bud lower purple drank


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 8, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I know there is some super dank in the stuff you putting together over there Afgan


Maybe lol here's a twin fire og x chocolate Thai first time seeing one like this in person all others normally sprouted as twins this one just grew a 2nd stalk I guess? Lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 8, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Maybe lol here's a twin fire og x chocolate Thai first time seeing one like this in person all others normally sprouted as twins this one just grew a 2nd stalk I guess? LolView attachment 3871600


Crazy looking pheno. 

I'm very impressed with the monkeys bro. They're starting to frost up nicely. Good looking out.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Maybe lol here's a twin fire og x chocolate Thai first time seeing one like this in person all others normally sprouted as twins this one just grew a 2nd stalk I guess? LolView attachment 3871600


Well yeah it's a twin fire


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Crazy looking pheno.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the monkeys bro. They're starting to frost up nicely. Good looking out.


Yeah those look nice bro !


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> CornbreadView attachment 3871592 View attachment 3871593 grape god bud lower View attachment 3871594purple drankView attachment 3871595 View attachment 3871596


I love the way that drank looks


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 8, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah those look nice bro !


Ya dude they're solid can't wait to see them finish


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya dude they're solid can't wait to see them finish


Me too but not as much as you lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 9, 2017)

Ya bad bitches I got my Martian monkey males now found em in new batch strong build gonna get some pollen this week to hit everyone with think I found my lemonheads too


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 9, 2017)

Plus idk if I said it but the tangie x gsc males are gonna pollinate the gsc x gg4 females


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Plus idk if I said it but the tangie x gsc males are gonna pollinate the gsc x gg4 females


hell ya. Killer crosses man


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Plus idk if I said it but the tangie x gsc males are gonna pollinate the gsc x gg4 females


Damn bro . It looks like I just need to quit all the shit I'm doing and just be a tester for you full time ! Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> hell ya. Killer crosses man





Stonironi said:


> Damn bro . It looks like I just need to quit all the shit I'm doing and just be a tester for you full time ! Lol


Should come out decently stable same forum cut dad on em lol was gifted them might as well put them to use


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the draws!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2017)

That cornbread looks great, very pretty and shiny.


----------



## Csar (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Damn bro . It looks like I just need to quit all the shit I'm doing and just be a tester for you full time ! Lol


sign me up also lol 
I'll run any of telekinetic genetics beans


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 9, 2017)

Have to post this Jilly candy cut flexing hard


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

So got a couple new girls on the way lol been talking to a buddy and hes gonna gift me with the real kurple fantasy the family cut, getting the real cut of kizzle, and we are gonna get white urkle and the real cut of sage as well lol 2017 keeps getting better


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So got a couple new girls on the way lol been talking to a buddy and hes gonna gift me with the real kurple fantasy the family cut, getting the real cut of kizzle, and we are gonna get white urkle and the real cut of sage as well lol 2017 keeps getting better


Get the chernobyl slymer too


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So got a couple new girls on the way lol been talking to a buddy and hes gonna gift me with the real kurple fantasy the family cut, getting the real cut of kizzle, and we are gonna get white urkle and the real cut of sage as well lol 2017 keeps getting better


Fuck ya dude that's wassup.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Get the chernobyl slymer too


I am lol same family friends has them all


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I am lol same family friends has them all


Dam what a collection


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dam what a collection


Ya between the two of us it's insane he's the son of one old the owners of cannaseurs and owns top shelf dispensary downtown Denver. Stupid fire they used to have Matt Berger's and Alex both now with imperial genetics and between those two you have 92'og, bubba, bubba kush, kurple fantasy, kizzle, and that sage cut that are all elites and all their personal strains. I know the right people all over and because we always show love they always show us love. Part of this community


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

And we are gonna hold back 1 month to march for the f1's of lemonheads, Martian monkey, and SS x LA. I just want them to be perfect and not rushed and I want to pick my phenos perfectly and not just guess and I have another ROM getting ready to start over so I can throw em in thefe


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya between the two of us it's insane he's the son of one old the owners of cannaseurs and owns top shelf dispensary downtown Denver. Stupid fire they used to have Matt Berger's and Alex both now with imperial genetics and between those two you have 92'og, bubba, bubba kush, kurple fantasy, kizzle, and that sage cut that are all elites and all their personal strains. I know the right people all over and because we always show love they always show us love. Part of this community


Yea those are some good cuts, I do enjoy kurple fantasy i have had it once it got good flavors, bubba always good too, sage is a good sour strain. I feel like there's so many good genetics out right now it's a good thing and also a bad thing cause it's hard to get a chance to run them all. It's rare for me to come across something i truly think is elite though, and i have run a few clones from dispensaries.

Very rare for a plant to have it all, especially bulk + frost + flavors. Usually you get a plant that's great in 1-2 of those areas but rarely do you find something that can do all 3.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea those are some good cuts, I do enjoy kurple fantasy i have had it once it got good flavors, bubba always good too, sage is a good sour strain. I feel like there's so many good genetics out right now it's a good thing and also a bad thing cause it's hard to get a chance to run them all. It's rare for me to come across something i truly think is elite though, and i have run a few clones from dispensaries.
> 
> Very rare for a plant to have it all, especially bulk + frost + flavors. Usually you get a plant that's great in 1-2 of those areas but rarely do you find something that can do all 3.


The '92 og, bubba, Jilly candy cut, and purple drank are my elites. All can hit 2 a light all best bud I've ever seen really. I'm getting my buddies cut of 92 cuz his always comes out gassier looks exactly same and supposed to be same cut just gonna see if it's the house and garden vs canna messing with smell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> The '92 og, bubba, Jilly candy cut, and purple drank are my elites. All can hit 2 a light all best bud I've ever seen really. I'm getting my buddies cut of 92 cuz his always comes out gassier looks exactly same and supposed to be same cut just gonna see if it's the house and garden vs canna messing with smell.


You must have a different bubba than i ran, the one i had was a terrible yielder with super frosty nugs that tasted like coffee i have run 91 chem?(isnt it chem d?) before, great yielder but to me it was a one tone flavor so i got rid of it. I never heard of jilly candy cut is it some type of jilly bean? I guess i don't know what 92 og is i thought it was chemdawg and looking at my post guess its something else.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> You must have a different bubba than i ran, the one i had was a terrible yielder with super frosty nugs that tasted like coffee i have run 91 chem?(isnt it chem d?) before, great yielder but to me it was a one tone flavor so i got rid of it. I never heard of jilly candy cut is it some type of jilly bean?


So this is bubba kush mom plant aka bubba aka NL#5 bag seed from 1991 straight fruity pebbles purp lol the bubba kush was created by the '92 og hermin and b-real found some bagseed popped em an boom bubba kush with coffee kush foot and then there's katsu the s1 of that and pre 98 which is a cross can't remember but this is the original girl and she takes a lil longer veg to get 2 a light and that's a perfect run with her pretty much lol the candy cut of Jilly bean is a Colorado cut that's distinct by its massive yeilds extreme trichs and absolutely the most orange jolly rancher/orange rock candy smell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So this is bubba kush mom plant aka bubba aka NL#5 bag seed from 1991 straight fruity pebbles purp lol the bubba kush was created by the '92 og hermin and b-real found some bagseed popped em an boom bubba kush with coffee kush foot and then there's katsu the s1 of that and pre 98 which is a cross can't remember but this is the original girl and she takes a lil longer veg to get 2 a light and that's a perfect run with her pretty much lol the candy cut of Jilly bean is a Colorado cut that's distinct by its massive yeilds extreme trichs and absolutely the most orange jolly rancher/orange rock candy smell.


If you ever in the springs let me know we can meet up and blaze i got some kill that i grew i'd like to try blaze some of these cuts to see what you are talking about


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> If you ever in the springs let me know we can meet up and blaze i got some kill that i grew i'd like to try blaze some of these cuts to see what you are talking about


I'm down I head down there from time to time definitely let u know next time I am 2 hour trip lol I don't make it too often but cool place down there


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I'm down I head down there from time to time definitely let u know next time I am 2 hour trip lol I don't make it too often but cool place down there


We just had a winter wind storm, half my roof blew off (just got it fixed from this summers hail and still have not paid for it) , so you aren't missing much.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> We just had a winter wind storm, half my roof blew off (just got it fixed from this summers hail and still have not paid for it) , so you aren't missing much.


Dammmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn buddy shitty no casualties up here but had up 70+ mph winds ripping thru all night


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Dammmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn buddy shitty no casualties up here but had up 70+ mph winds ripping thru all night


It hit 101 mph here , tree's all over the roads , on peoples houses, everywhere, powerlines damaged, roofs damaged, everything messed up, it was a new record wind speed for colorado springs. it has been a really bad 10 months, we had a massive hail storm that just destroyed everything (including my roof and all my outdoor crops) then we had this massive wind storm , such bs.

http://www.kktv.com/content/news/Strong-winds-rip-off-roof-of-home-in-Colorado-Springs-410193985.html

Check this out


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> It hit 101 mph here , tree's all over the roads , on peoples houses, everywhere, powerlines damaged, roofs damaged, everything messed up, it was a new record wind speed for colorado springs. it has been a really bad 10 months, we had a massive hail storm that just destroyed everything (including my roof and all my outdoor crops) then we had this massive wind storm , such bs.
> 
> http://www.kktv.com/content/news/Strong-winds-rip-off-roof-of-home-in-Colorado-Springs-410193985.html
> 
> Check this out


Damn up here we have 50-60 all the time it was ripping last night no clue how fast but glad you're OK buddy scary stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

Glad to hear nobody fucked up with that wind. We get some crazy shit like that during wet season where it howls off the South China Sea in clear view from my roof. Those gusts don't play when they get that high!


----------



## Csar (Jan 10, 2017)

here is a pic of the bbhb×lemon alien it's getting bushy and stinks anytime it's moved touched going to veg her big and give it its own 1000w and run some others under a 600 in the same room


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Csar said:


> here is a pic of the bbhb×lemon alien it's getting bushy and stinks anytime it's moved touched going to veg her big and give it its own 1000w and run some others under a 600 in the same room


Great job looking real lush and healthy love it


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

Csar said:


> here is a pic of the bbhb×lemon alien it's getting bushy and stinks anytime it's moved touched going to veg her big and give it its own 1000w and run some others under a 600 in the same room


Those look super happy and healthy good work man , happy growing


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2017)

Some bud porn 
Purple drank 
Purple urkle 
Grape god bud 
Cornbread 
Jillybean candy cut


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Some bud porn
> Purple drank View attachment 3873474
> Purple urkle View attachment 3873476
> Grape god bud View attachment 3873477
> ...


Sick looking Meds bro !! My wife loves those fruity strains . I keep getting dank strains . She wants me to grow the jilly bean  ehhh if I had one that looked like that ,maybe . Lol


----------



## Csar (Jan 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Some bud porn
> Purple drank View attachment 3873474
> Purple urkle View attachment 3873476
> Grape god bud View attachment 3873477
> ...


damn my garden would look so much better with some.of.that color in it 
great work over there afghan


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 11, 2017)

@Afgan King i was trying to lst the monkeys last night and I ended up super cropping one of them lol. I'm almost out of vertical space haha


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 11, 2017)

What they look like now. I was able to get some more room.

Out of the 3 plants , Plant #2 is the nicest looking one, straight up sugar on leaves and biggest buds forming so far. looks like she's going to be a fatty.

I'll post up better pictures when I feed


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What they look like now. I was able to get some more room.
> 
> Out of the 3 plants , Plant #2 is the nicest looking one, straight up sugar on leaves and biggest buds forming so far. looks like she's going to be a fatty.
> 
> ...


Like it buddy they popped right back up = happy plants


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 11, 2017)

Blue lime pie getting dusted in the AM with lemon alien maybe goji idk how much pollen I got for goji and wanna use it for FL og and bubba


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 11, 2017)

Martian monkey


----------



## Odin* (Jan 11, 2017)

Let me know when you start working with that Fire Thai (on the DL, of course).


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Let me know when you start working with that Fire Thai (on the DL, of course).


Already got like 20 about to go into next room still got like 40 more seeds lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

On the dl of course lmao. kidding odin. Hope all is well brothers


----------



## Odin* (Jan 12, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Already got like 20 about to go into next room still got like 40 more seeds lol





Vnsmkr said:


> On the dl of course lmao. kidding odin. Hope all is well brothers



Shhhh! Others might hear...


Nothing to see or hear here, move along. 



What's that over there!? 










-----> just a pigeon.



Diversion successful.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Shhhh! Others might hear...
> 
> 
> Nothing to see or hear here, move along.
> ...


Hell yes, that right there is a muthafuckin thoroughbred


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Shhhh! Others might hear...
> 
> 
> Nothing to see or hear here, move along.
> ...


My type of pigeon dear goddddd


----------



## sharptater (Jan 13, 2017)

Had a bit of a rough start, few noob mistakes. I'm pretty sure I got things under control. Gonna start in solos from now on. Gonna try the Martian monkey in a scrog grow.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 13, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> My type of pigeon dear goddddd


That image jumped out at me in my search, looks almost identical to my wife, believe it, or not. They could be sisters. Wife is fairer though, family is from Spain (though she is from Central America).


----------



## Csar (Jan 14, 2017)

here's the bbhb×lemon alien after some last have her almost flat with top of pail going to untie her.and let her grow up. next week wanna up her through a Scrog screen never tried it before


----------



## Csar (Jan 14, 2017)

sorry mean lst not last spell check lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 14, 2017)

Can't wait for them contest winners


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll post the winners on here tomorrow expect an email from me around 12pm guys everything came down beautiful today ready to giveaway some shit lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Ready to receive said shit lmao


----------



## Odin* (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm going to start writing my victory speech...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I'll post the winners on here tomorrow expect an email from me around 12pm guys everything came down beautiful today ready to giveaway some shit lol


Ohh I'm ready biff


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 14, 2017)

Hell ya


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 14, 2017)

Got 17 entries 4 packs that's. What like 22% chance of winning atleast one right? Cuz no repeat winners? Or am I just wayyyyy to high to do math


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 14, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Got 17 entries 4 packs that's. What like 22% chance of winning atleast one right? Cuz no repeat winners? Or am I just wayyyyy to high to do math


I'm trying catch a fade right now


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 14, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'm trying catch a fade right now


Been smoking some midnight kush and ya does its name justice actually found some seeds so I'm happy lol gotta pop em all! gotta pop em all!!!


----------



## Odin* (Jan 14, 2017)

Hopefully everyone can accept the results for what they are in a mature, civilized, manner, as opposed to butthurt protesters marching through the streets in vain.

I'll be the first to say that I will wholeheartedly back the results and praise the winners, but you better believe I'm going to fuck some shit up if I don't win!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 14, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Hopefully everyone can accept the results for what they are in a mature, civilized, manner, as opposed to butthurt protesters marching through the streets in vain.
> 
> I'll be the first to say that I will wholeheartedly back the results and praise the winners, but you better believe I'm going to fuck some shit up if I don't win!


My dog lmao


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh and it's midnight kush not midnight midnight is oddly and sativa dominant......Go figure lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 14, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Oh and it's midnight kush not midnight midnight is oddly and sativa dominant......Go figure lol





Afgan King said:


> Been smoking some midnight kush and ya does its name justice actually found some seeds so I'm happy lol gotta pop em all! gotta pop em all!!!


Dude these plants are frostyyyy nugs are looking beautiful


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

@Afgan King already had 1 person asking if they could pick up Telekinetic . Good stuff


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Afgan King already had 1 person asking if they could pick up Telekinetic . Good stuff


Awesome ya we had to push some back to march which is when I'll be getting with y'all I think just do a couple exclusive private drops till then but y'all are def first been here since the beginning so always loyal


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 15, 2017)

good luck to winners! decided not to enter because i have too much stuff on my plate i want to pop, rather see people get em who will pop em soon! looks hella fire for sure


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

Well well well is it time? Lol 
@Stonironi @Odin* for actavis 
@PerroVerde @hockeybry2 for high tech!!!!!
Congrats everyone they just came down give me a lil to harden off and to u they will be free of charge!!!!!


----------



## Odin* (Jan 15, 2017)

@Afgan King Fuck yeah!


I don't have to demand a recount, the Russians are in the clear.

These will be the next beans I pop, the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 15, 2017)

Effin a I'm stoked biff!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 15, 2017)

Welp....just glad I took 2nd in that fantasy football league. That high tech sounds amazing


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Welp....just glad I took 2nd in that fantasy football league. That high tech sounds amazing


Ya you tapped my ass in fantasy for those beans lmfao so you earned them bitches too. I can't wait for some goji Jilly and lemon alien Jilly toooooo. I love my purp but God it's a crap shoot out of which of these crosses will be the most fire


----------



## led2076 (Jan 15, 2017)

goji jilly and lemon alien jilly.... now that sounds like tasty fire right there!!! for the 919 hint AK


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 15, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Well well well is it time? Lol
> @Stonironi @Odin* for actavis
> @PerroVerde @hockeybry2 for high tech!!!!!
> Congrats everyone they just came down give me a lil to harden off and to u they will be free of charge!!!!!


What is the high tech again?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

led2076 said:


> goji jilly and lemon alien jilly.... now that sounds like tasty fire right there!!! for the 919 hint AK


Hell ya I'm excited bro find a male hit the lemon g with her get alllllll theeeeee terrrrrrrpsssssss lol


hockeybry2 said:


> What is the high tech again?


Purple drank x f4 lemon alien


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

Actavis is purple drank x f1 goji og


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 15, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hell ya I'm excited bro find a male hit the lemon g with her get alllllll theeeeee terrrrrrrpsssssss lol
> 
> Purple drank x f4 lemon alien


Mmmm  don't excite me like that in public


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Mmmm  don't excite me like that in public


Shit imagine how we feel when we go thru a list of just flavors like well defined flavors
3 different grapes from pungent grape, to a lighter grape juice smell to a grape sprite smell then
Lemon
Orange candy
Orange rhine 
Orange cream soda
Gas
Mocha
Fruity pebbles

And the cookie flavors as well. We gonna mix some shit up lol I'm excited


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Well well well is it time? Lol
> @Stonironi @Odin* for actavis
> @PerroVerde @hockeybry2 for high tech!!!!!
> Congrats everyone they just came down give me a lil to harden off and to u they will be free of charge!!!!!


Awesome, looking forward to these!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

Well that contest fucking sucked! 





Kidding, congrats guys


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well that contest fucking sucked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 15, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Welp....just glad I took 2nd in that fantasy football league. That high tech sounds amazing


 But that activas sounds even better


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well that contest fucking sucked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have an extra pack of high tech for ya buddy you were first to repost properly kinda fucked you on ig put u in corner lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> But that activas sounds even better


In a way. Personally the high tech is my cross the goji was my partners favorite I just hate it's an f1 male instead of f4 I feel high-tech will give same bud formation on a bigger plant with light lemon gas scent. And probably add massive yeilds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Might have an extra pack of high tech for ya buddy you were first to repost properly kinda fucked you on ig put u in corner lol


Woo Hoo, lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 15, 2017)

@Afgan King these testers are fire bro! They have been so easy to grow, good feeders and responds well to training.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 15, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> @Afgan King these testers are fire bro! They have been so easy to grow, good feeders and responds well to training.
> 
> View attachment 3877361 View attachment 3877364 View attachment 3877365 View attachment 3877366


Beautiful bro beautiful I'll have some pics in the morning mine getting just right lol doing a great job tho!!! Thank you for killing it buddy making me look good over there


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Sooo idk what to say but fuck idk what happened but I've gotten almost all the way thru the cornbread......And no seeds......I'm afraid to even touch the others.....I did everything the same.....Idk what happened


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Ya I'm gonna wait till fully dry lol I don't wanna get yelled at yet by everyone and I fuckin just don't know what to say


----------



## Odin* (Jan 16, 2017)

@Afgan King Your girls on the pill?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Sooo idk what to say but fuck idk what happened but I've gotten almost all the way thru the cornbread......And no seeds......I'm afraid to even touch the others.....I did everything the same.....Idk what happened


Hmmm interesting. Big time bummer tho.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Your girls on the pill?


Idk man I'm fuckin pissed I did everything the same and storage was perfect I even got the goji pollen day I pollinated and nothing......Idk what happened but I'm afraid to open the rest in fear of boycott


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hmmm interesting. Big time bummer tho.


I can't explain it......Idk free seeds for everyone just don't hate me please lol haven't opened any other than cornbread.....Maybe still hope?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn that's not worth a FCK. Hope the pollen wasn't sterile for some reason?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn that's not worth a FCK. Hope the pollen wasn't sterile for some reason?


I mean sealed container fridge after fully dried and was stored with a silica pack not even 3 months and obviously very good last run and it was collected and stored for 2 weeks before that pollination


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Maybe I just got unlucky with the cornbread the dranks colas that got hit definitely showed a quality difference......Like I could look and tell what was pollinated easy before even looking at any of my tags


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

So found 2 when I went back thru pile both tiger stripes both nice....Maybe It did take idk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats a good sign. Minimal beans is better than no beans


----------



## Odin* (Jan 16, 2017)

I bet there's more, just well hidden, easier to find once it's dry. If not, you're stuck with a bunch of worthless frosty buds.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I bet there's more, just well hidden, easier to find once it's dry. If not, you're stuck with a bunch of worthless frosty buds.


And angry contest winners smh


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 16, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> And angry contest winners smh


Anyone who would be angry dose not deserve to win, thinks happen in this game and anyone that has a couple runs under their belt knows this...


----------



## Odin* (Jan 16, 2017)

"Too few seeds", it could be so much worse. You're good.  Ain't nobody gonna be mad at ya.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Anyone who would be angry dose not deserve to win, thinks happen in this game and anyone that has a couple runs under their belt knows this...


My dog thank you I was compensate everyone with free beans of their choice if I didn't have any including those chocolate Thai x fire og @Odin* has wanted his hands on for a while lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "Too few seeds", it could be so much worse. You're good.  Ain't nobody gonna be mad at ya.


Thank u buddy I got a lil hope now I didn't go all threw everything yet fully just gonna let it dry fully and search and smoke lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah anyone who gets pissed about that one can politely fuck off eh, I don't know a nice way to put that lol. Things happen in this game (and many other games in this world) that cant be avoided sometimes. Should be understood, and is understood by those of us who are connected through this plant


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah anyone who gets pissed about that one can politely fuck off eh, I don't know a nice way to put that lol. Things happen in this game (and many other games in this world) that cant be avoided sometimes. Should be understood, and is understood by those of us who are connected through this plant


Yessir plus I'm excited to hit some stuff with this gsc x tangie pollen and the SS x la and the lemonheads kush male I got is sick


----------



## Odin* (Jan 16, 2017)

By the way, I was rappin' with the wife about taking the kids on a road trip. Looks like my CO stop is happenin' soon. I'll bring my car on a trailer so we can have some fun. 


That, and a few choice cuts.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 16, 2017)

Odin* said:


> By the way, I was rappin' with the wife about taking the kids on a road trip. Looks like my CO stop is happenin' soon. I'll bring my car on a trailer so we can have some fun.
> 
> 
> That, and a few choice cuts.


Yessir I got a couple you might like I think lol I'm down all day


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 17, 2017)

So anyways next room is starting all seedlings except FL og, bubba, and golden eye. Gonna be a lot of fun hope y'all ready for the ride of a pheno hunt with me. Will update photos of Martian monkeys, lemonheads kush, monkey cookies, and SS x la....Btw the SS x la crosses are fucking greaaaaasssssseeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Csar (Jan 17, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah anyone who gets pissed about that one can politely fuck off eh, I don't know a nice way to put that lol. Things happen in this game (and many other games in this world) that cant be avoided sometimes. Should be understood, and is understood by those of us who are connected through this plant


Couldn't have said it better things happen.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 20, 2017)

Some Martian monkey #8  and lemon alien Kandy #2 (think that's new name lol)


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 21, 2017)

So no seeds smdh so winners hit me up on here I'll send yall your pick of 5 from this group till I can hook y'all up with the seeds you won. I truly apologize guys I really do and appreciate your support through everything. We still gonna have a great year and still gonna have mad giveaways and kill 2017 with quality. Winners pm me with your pick of a free 5 pack....I bet I can guess @Odin* 

Pck x tangie
Pck x grape ape
Chocolate Thai x fire og
Tangerine kush x hells Angels og


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> So no seeds smdh so winners hit me up on here I'll send yall your pick of 5 from this group till I can hook y'all up with the seeds you won. I truly apologize guys I really do and appreciate your support through everything. We still gonna have a great year and still gonna have mad giveaways and kill 2017 with quality. Winners pm me with your pick of a free 5 pack....I bet I can guess @Odin*
> 
> Pck x tangie
> Pck x grape ape
> ...


So none of the pollen took?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 21, 2017)

Duuuuuuude, you don't even have to ask...


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 21, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> So none of the pollen took?


I guess idk next run is with live males for the f1's. Shouldn't be an issue gonna have a male legit in the room in front of a fan lol it won't happen again ever


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 21, 2017)

Plus now it's tangie x gsc males, SS x la males, lemon alien Kandy males and Martian monkey males. Got more goji males coming


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 21, 2017)

THe monkeys can sure take a Beating. At this point all three plants have had their main colas super cropped 
This is #1 who I just most recently super cropped 




This is plant 2 the frostiest and the one I supercropped first. That main stem looks like a knuckle now.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 21, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I guess idk next run is with live males for the f1's. Shouldn't be an issue gonna have a male legit in the room in front of a fan lol it won't happen again ever


That's the best way to go about it. That way, your boy gets to bust his right up in there, with a "shot gun" to the face, just because he can.

I'm going to shoot you an inside breeding tip...




Afgan King said:


> Plus now it's tangie x gsc males, SS x la males, lemon alien Kandy males and Martian monkey males. Got more goji males coming



I'm putting my request for Drankx(TangiexGSC) right now. You have it, now make it happen, good sir.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 22, 2017)

Odin* said:


> That's the best way to go about it. That way, your boy gets to bust his right up in there, with a "shot gun" to the face, just because he can.
> 
> I'm going to shoot you an inside breeding tip...
> 
> ...


Done lol already been wanting it


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 22, 2017)

Martian monkey 11 
Lemon alien Kandy 6
Monkey cookies 2
SS x la 1 and my personal favorite smells like a pink pixie stick


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2017)

In order 
Lemon alien Kandy #5
Monkey cookies #1
Martian monkey #8


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 25, 2017)

Lemon alien Kandy staaaaaaccccckkkkkinn seems to be a very common trait with this cross how's everyone doing lol slowed down in this bitch lol


----------



## Csar (Jan 25, 2017)

Looking good as always afgan how far along is she.? 
Have you ran any of the bbhb×la seeds I'm trying to see what kind of a strech to expect.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 25, 2017)

Csar said:


> Looking good as always afgan how far along is she.?
> Have you ran any of the bbhb×la seeds I'm trying to see what kind of a strech to expect.


They are in next room if bet a decent stretch nothing too crazy tho twice as large prob best estimate from way mom and dad flowered. And thank ya buddy day 40


----------



## sharptater (Jan 26, 2017)

I have one male so far. Thinking about keeping him around to collect some pollen. How much do the Martian monkeys tend to stretch after flip?


----------



## Csar (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a male out side that I'm wanting to collect pollen off.its a kk.×la2 male he reked while he was inside


----------



## Csar (Jan 26, 2017)

Tr and planted the bbhb×la2 earlier into 7gal final home going to fab a frame for a rolling scrog screen/pot holder.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 26, 2017)

sharptater said:


> I have one male so far. Thinking about keeping him around to collect some pollen. How much do the Martian monkeys tend to stretch after flip?


About double in size nothing crazy mine stayed pretty in check


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 26, 2017)

Csar said:


> I have a male out side that I'm wanting to collect pollen off.its a kk.×la2 male he reked while he was inside


Nice go ahead love those lemon alien Kandy mine are all stacked like this. 16" cola at day 41


sharptater said:


> I have one male so far. Thinking about keeping him around to collect some pollen. How much do the Martian monkeys tend to stretch after flip?


Have fun with him lol


----------



## sharptater (Jan 26, 2017)

If I do keep pollen. I'll probably try to make some f2s of the Martian monkey. Also have a alien skunk if its a female hit it to. Make some Martian skunk lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 26, 2017)

sharptater said:


> If I do keep pollen. I'll probably try to make some f2s of the Martian monkey. Also have a alien skunk if its a female hit it to. Make some Martian skunk lol


Shit next is f1. Testers are the first chuck don't count it. Next cross inside each breed will give very little variation I already see very little so f1 gonna be perfect when I release in March/April can't wait. After that f2s should be stable but all over the place as far as variantions.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Woah kimosabe slow that train down not on f1's yet lol. Looking great over here


----------



## sharptater (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh ok. Breeding still a little confusing to me. All the Martian monkey look the same just little different in size. Very uniform build on them.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Oh ok. Breeding still a little confusing to me. All the Martian monkey look the same just little different in size. Very uniform build on them.


Ya they do it's pretty crazy. F4 dad gave em all a nice stability. I bred cousins. Had 2 f4 lemon alien males why you guys have 1 and 2. I have a male of each for each to make sure I stabilize out next round unless I'm missing something @Vnsmkr let me know if I'm incorrect but breeding my cousin's will create a stable f1 correct?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

I think in a sense you are stabilising, and getting rid of (or bringing out) certain characteristics


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think in a sense you are stabilising, and getting rid of (or bringing out) certain characteristics


Well ya I've found my dominant and recessive traits from the ones I have right now. Popped 20 of each am down to 7 of all but martian monkey had more females at 10. Everything real close to the same thing. Very little differences at all to be honest. I feel like I could of sold all the tester seeds and had extremely happy customers. That being said it's why I'm releasing this next round lol a total of now 435 popped no hermies and very little variation. Waiting to see a buddies I and partner's next round. But so far I'm pretty sure I've found what I like. Everything looks fire as hell to be honest. Can't wait to get some extremely stable genetics to everyone's garden


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 27, 2017)

Shits fire @Afgan King


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Shits fire @Afgan King View attachment 3886049


Mind posting it on your IG for me buddy? You're absolutely killing it looks stupid fire whats the nose on her? I might need a cut lmfao fuckin killing it @714steadyeddie


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

Can do it whenever I'm just dying for more pics from testers honestly wanna see what everyone has found


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 27, 2017)

One of them seriously has the GG4 smell, others it's a light skunk / gas smell.
All in all it's great plant to grow


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> One of them seriously has the GG4 smell, others it's a light skunk / gas smell.
> All in all it's great plant to grow
> View attachment 3886207


Killing it and yup that's what I got in my room all got gas smell one citrus gas and some slinky gas too


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

SS x LA 4


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

Martian monkey 5
Martian monkey 6
Martian monkey 10
Martian monkey 7
Lemon alien Kandy 3
Blue lime pie


----------



## stawawager (Jan 27, 2017)

sharptater said:


> If I do keep pollen. I'll probably try to make some f2s of the Martian monkey. Also have a alien skunk if its a female hit it to. Make some Martian skunk lol


Any idea how long pollen stays viable?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2017)

Depends on how you store it

Could be days. Longest I've had is 4 months but not nearly as potent


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Depends on how you store it
> 
> Could be days. Longest I've had is 4 months but not nearly as potent


Ya I need to get with you too buddy lol no high tech but got a lot of others and some cuts too


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 27, 2017)

stawawager said:


> Any idea how long pollen stays viable?


I store mine in a papper bag after I dry the pollen for around 10 days, I put it in the papper bag and fold the bag up then put the bag in a tupperwear bole then pack that boll in rice and put it in the crisper in the frig and I have keep it for 6 months and used it and it was good.I don't know how much longer it would keep but I have keep it for 6 months that way.hope this helps you..ky


----------



## stawawager (Jan 28, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> I store mine in a papper bag after I dry the pollen for around 10 days, I put it in the papper bag and fold the bag up then put the bag in a tupperwear bole then pack that boll in rice and put it in the crisper in the frig and I have keep it for 6 months and used it and it was good.I don't know how much longer it would keep but I have keep it for 6 months that way.hope this helps you..ky


Yes, thanks, I had some Polen balls break open last year and screwed up my grow. I cranked the humidity and misted as much as I could but I'm worried I get some of that dust again. 

I suppose you keep it because you want to grow some seeds?


----------



## stawawager (Jan 28, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Depends on how you store it
> 
> Could be days. Longest I've had is 4 months but not nearly as potent


Is it possible to throw a plant into seeding without pollination? Right now I'm trying to avoid pollination.


----------



## stawawager (Jan 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Martian monkey 5View attachment 3886485
> Martian monkey 6View attachment 3886487
> Martian monkey 10View attachment 3886489
> Martian monkey 7View attachment 3886493
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

I am 99% sure I follow this kat on IG and have chatted with him. Seems respectful and definitely a cool dude to chat with. Always frosty buds being posted to his account. The pics and info here are bad azz too. Love all the photos.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 29, 2017)

stawawager said:


> Is it possible to throw a plant into seeding without pollination? Right now I'm trying to avoid pollination.


Foliar all your plants with water. Water kills the pollen making it no longer viable. 

You should be fine unless the hermie


----------



## Csar (Jan 29, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Shit next is f1. Testers are the first chuck don't count it. Next cross inside each breed will give very little variation I already see very little so f1 gonna be perfect when I release in March/April can't wait. After that f2s should be stable but all over the place as far as variantions.


Alright can't wait for march haven't ever purchased beans before wanna make telekinetic my first bean purchase the testers I got are growing easily with out any problems.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2017)

Csar said:


> Alright can't wait for march haven't ever purchased beans before wanna make telekinetic my first bean purchase the testers I got are growing easily with out any problems.


Awesome glad to hear it buddy


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> I am 99% sure I follow this kat on IG and have chatted with him. Seems respectful and definitely a cool dude to chat with. Always frosty buds being posted to his account. The pics and info here are bad azz too. Love all the photos.


Probably I'm always on IG lol


----------



## Csar (Jan 29, 2017)

Transplanted into 7 gal yesterday look at the roots on the bbhb×la2 can't wait to start flowering this b. Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2017)

Csar said:


> Transplanted into 7 gal yesterday look at the roots on the bbhb×la2 can't wait to start flowering this b. Lol


Damn buddy looking real healthy I go from 1 gal to 7 gallon what were those in 3


----------



## Csar (Jan 29, 2017)

Yea abut 3 gal. Plan on growing it about 3 ft tall and then flipping it wanna get bamboo stick's in there I'm hoping to have to support some big nugs lol


----------



## Csar (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm in soil I wanted to change to tupur but Ibe been working out of town and it would be a lot more work on the gf to feed and water while im.gone in coco vs ffof.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Csar said:


> Transplanted into 7 gal yesterday look at the roots on the bbhb×la2 can't wait to start flowering this b. Lol


That bitch is gonna be full eh, nice!!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2017)

Csar said:


> I'm in soil I wanted to change to tupur but Ibe been working out of town and it would be a lot more work on the gf to feed and water while im.gone in coco vs ffof.


Martian monkey been hitting pretty big across the board here's some phenos with 19 days left I believe 
Martian monkey 7 Martian monkey 6lemon alien Kandy 5  lemon alien Kandy 3 lemon alien Kandy 4martian monkey 1  SS x la 1 Martian monkey 11martian monkey 10


----------



## Csar (Jan 29, 2017)

Man I'm loving the lemon alien kandy 5 and the Martian money 10 look the best In my eyes. All killer pheno's. All would Def be keepers in my eyes


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2017)

Csar said:


> Man I'm loving the lemon alien kandy 5 and the Martian money 10 look the best In my eyes. All killer pheno's. All would Def be keepers in my eyes


So I agree lol but the SS x la is best smelling and grease and the Martian monkey 11 is a true sweet lemonade type of smell with a heavy deisel with it. I really like a lot of em lol gonna be hard to choose


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 30, 2017)

Temps have been in the low 82s at canopy level. I'm working on lowering the temps


----------



## stawawager (Jan 30, 2017)

Csar said:


> Transplanted into 7 gal yesterday look at the roots on the bbhb×la2 can't wait to start flowering this b. Lol


That's a massive amount of soil already!!! You must let your babies dry out which will promote a lot of root growth? 

Do you really need gloves?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 30, 2017)

stawawager said:


> Do you really need gloves?


I know this isn't aimed at me, but I'll answer; Gloves will save you from mini-slivers and other stuff in the soil. Definitely necessary when transplanting a large number of plants. I also wear gloves when watering, especially when a silica supplement is needed.


----------



## stawawager (Jan 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I know this isn't aimed at me, but I'll answer; Gloves will save you from mini-slivers and other stuff in the soil. Definitely necessary when transplanting a large number of plants. I also wear gloves when watering, especially when a silica supplement is needed.


I never would have guessed that!


----------



## Csar (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol I wear gloves cause Im a sheet metal welder so I get knicks and cuts and hands usually never get clean clean so I wear gloves to keep plants from my oily cut hands


----------



## stawawager (Jan 30, 2017)

My skin is actually allergic to the plant. It make itch, go figure how something so yummy  reacts with the skin.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 30, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Temps have been in the low 82s at canopy level. I'm working on lowering the temps View attachment 3888679View attachment 3888680


Cakin out big dog love it all 3 looks super frosty.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 31, 2017)

Martian money 10 martian monkey 11 lemon alien Kandy 3 as x la 1ss x la 2


----------



## Csar (Feb 1, 2017)

What's is the as in the as×la1 cross?


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 1, 2017)

Csar said:


> What's is the as in the as×la1 cross?


SS is what it should be and it's sonic screwdriver


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 1, 2017)

almost there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 1, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3891153 View attachment 3891157 almost there


Damnnnnnn buddy wanna post her on IG she looks intense lol caked like crazy


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Damnnnnnn buddy wanna post her on IG she looks intense lol caked like crazy


Ya I'll post it up tonight

She's frosty as fuck !


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 2, 2017)

Lemon alien Kandy 3
Martian monkey 8


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 3, 2017)

Checked out IG for the first time...sooo much bud porn!


----------



## Odin* (Feb 3, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Checked out IG for the first time...sooo much bud porn!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


>


Lmao...I've always been super hostile about ig and twitter. Omg the pic quality is way better....it's like finally upgrading your tube TV to a flat screen.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Facebook (or fuctbook) and Twatter blow donkey dicks but IG is tolerable since its just pics. Just one big shop is all it is....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


>


Lol @Odin*


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey everyone sorry about not getting the seeds out I've been completely slammed and might be having my dream come true. From what I've heard all week is we will have a big brother company a very big big brother company and be opening a dispensary here in Colorado. Nothing inked yet but we've been looking for and inquiring on dispensaries for sale all week lol


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Btw guys please please please don't think this changes anything if this happens as far as who we are going out the window. We won't conform if it goes thru we will get to run the dispensary how we want it with one of our icons.....Also how's everyone doing haven't seen it as busy as normal past week or so here's some bud porn no names lol too much work plus I like my porn to be anonymous sometimes lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Btw guys please please please don't think this changes anything if this happens as far as who we are going out the window. We won't conform if it goes thru we will get to run the dispensary how we want it with one of our icons.....Also how's everyone doing haven't seen it as busy as normal past week or so here's some bud porn no names lol too much work plus I like my porn to be anonymous sometimes lolView attachment 3893493 View attachment 3893495 View attachment 3893497 View attachment 3893498 View attachment 3893502 View attachment 3893503 View attachment 3893504 View attachment 3893506


Everything looking on point, been catching them on IG. Congrats on whats coming together and good karma your direction for it to happen as it should.....


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything looking on point, been catching them on IG. Congrats on whats coming together and good karma your direction for it to happen as it should.....


I'm praying man it sounds like it's a done deal but nothing has been signed. It's pretty incredible honestly just to even get a meeting with him and hear him talk about how good our weed is and how he's ready to go all in on us. Praying man dude does it big be an amazing opportunity and I'd pay it forward even more than already do lol I just want to see everyone succeed


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I'm praying man it sounds like it's a done deal but nothing has been signed. It's pretty incredible honestly just to even get a meeting with him and hear him talk about how good our weed is and how he's ready to go all in on us. Praying man dude does it big be an amazing opportunity and I'd pay it forward even more than already do lol I just want to see everyone succeed


Best of luck yo!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Best of luck yo!


Thank u he's like I said pretty much all in his exact words but I don't wanna say who till I sign some shit lol we're still gonna be like "telekinetic genetics by _____________". If this shit happens I'm giving out free packs to all of you for all your support means the world when trying to accomplish a dream


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Thank u he's like I said pretty much all in his exact words but I don't wanna say who till I sign some shit lol we're still gonna be like "telekinetic genetics by _____________". If this shit happens I'm giving out free packs to all of you for all your support means the world when trying to accomplish a dream


Can't wait to hear the news and such


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Can't wait to hear the news and such


Im just happy as hell with who it is honestly. He believes in going the extra mile to better the final product. Should be a good co-op gonna be pretty intense


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Im just happy as hell with who it is honestly. He believes in going the extra mile to better the final product. Should be a good co-op gonna be pretty intense


That's wha it's all about... They gotta share the same values and ethics as you


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's wha it's all about... They gotta share the same values and ethics as you


Pretty much and having a pretty much non ending wallet lol dude's built out 3,000 light grows


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

You need hands?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like Berner done hit you up!!! Regardless who it is great news. Fingers crossed brother


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like Berner done hit you up!!! Regardless who it is great news. Fingers crossed brother


Maybe bigger?? Lol he's been on cover of cannanis business times


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> You need hands?


Got a badge?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Snoop was next guess


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Got a badge?


Lol naw and I'm months away from being able to move...if your in Denver I could never afford to live there!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Snoop was next guess


Get me a death row tee I'm moving too CO!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Lol naw and I'm months away from being able to move...if your in Denver I could never afford to live there!


Won't be in Denver too much competition price per lb driven too low. Be outside Denver for sure


Vnsmkr said:


> Snoop was next guess


Lol na but that'd be dope tho but wiz khalifa my dude I'd wanna smoke with


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Won't be in Denver too much competition price per lb driven too low. Be outside Denver for sure
> 
> Lol na but that'd be dope tho but wiz khalifa my dude I'd wanna smoke with


Mr.Chong maybe? Idk I was looking into the springs or maybe Pueblo at some point in the near future.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Mr.Chong maybe? Idk I was looking into the springs or maybe Pueblo at some point in the near future.


I like noco better but I'd move for this lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Only cannabis business times I've seen was the one with Scott on the cover so no idea there. Hope it gets linked up for you.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I like noco better but I'd move for this lol


Well the lease was up in may but the wife got promoted and can't transfer for like 6months or so.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only cannabis business times I've seen was the one with Scott on the cover so no idea there. Hope it gets linked up for you.


Thank you buddy


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Well the lease was up in may but the wife got promoted and can't transfer for like 6months or so.


Do what fits you best bro. If you want it bad enough it can always happen. Always remember if anyone in history has accomplished your goal then you can to. Just have to understand you have to do the things today others won't do to have things tomorrow others won't have. Once you get hungry enough no excuse will suffice period. Success is a mindset


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Do what fits you best bro. If you want it bad enough it can always happen. Always remember if anyone in history has accomplished your goal then you can to. Just have to understand you have to do the things today others won't do to have things tomorrow others won't have. Once you get hungry enough no excuse will suffice period. Success is a mindset


True that! I'm known too be quite adaptable. I


----------



## Csar (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn good to hear ood things happening to good people @Afgan King hope everything turns out the way you want it to.
Your been killing it following you non ig and speachless on all pics u put on. Leaving me mouthwatering and wishing I can get buds that nice your killing it wish I was in Colorado to be able to try the buds


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

Csar said:


> Damn good to hear ood things happening to good people @Afgan King hope everything turns out the way you want it to.
> Your been killing it following you non ig and speachless on all pics u put on. Leaving me mouthwatering and wishing I can get buds that nice your killing it wish I was in Colorado to be able to try the buds


Shit you ever come got some buds on me and thank you man without the people who support us we are nothing. Thank you for killing your testers. Makes me look good


----------



## doniawon (Feb 5, 2017)

two shorties are the mystery testers the tall is martian monkey...couple days in bloom


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3893790 two shorties are the mystery testers the tall is martian monkey...couple days in bloom


I was wondering how these were doing. Mysteries are likely Durango og or Kandy Kush cross


----------



## Odin* (Feb 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Success is a mindset


The general public is content within their position on the ladder of social stratification. Fewer than 1% of Americans ever change their "inherited" status. Ambition is frivolous in that it is so easily touted, but the initiative to act, and bring such ambition to fruition, is rare, and "endangered".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Most would rather follow what the rest of the sheep are following....Be that change


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 5, 2017)

Odin* said:


> The general public is content within their position on the ladder of social stratification. Fewer than 1% of Americans ever change their "inherited" status. Ambition is frivolous in that it is so easily touted, but the initiative to act, and bring such ambition to fruition, is rare, and "endangered".


I love when people try tell me I cant... lmao I'll show you cocksucker!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

Odin* said:


> The general public is content within their position on the ladder of social stratification. Fewer than 1% of Americans ever change their "inherited" status. Ambition is frivolous in that it is so easily touted, but the initiative to act, and bring such ambition to fruition, is rare, and "endangered".


Exactly and it's that simple. It's a mindset that changes your reality to your dreams. You gotta just understand no excuse is ever enough. Can't leave any rocks unturned in this game of life. Like I said before those who the work today that other won't do, will have things tomorrow that others won't have. Never give up man I've wanted to do this since I was kid. My dad while growing up taught so many biology/horticulture/anatomy physiology classes I just caught on. Got real big into saltwater tanks growing coral and just growing in general. We would have competition on who could grow better flowers (actual flowers), tomatoes, and peas. Once I found my girl Maryjane all I wanted to was understand her. Luckily being in Florida I was used to growing tropical plants and caught right on. First grow Aurora indica in 2005. Plants looked amazing till flower lol harvested 2oz. There's something about finding your true passion tho. I've been blessed to have my passion of working with animals I love and now I'm blessed again to work with plants I love. Whenever you think you wanna give up just remember someone somewhere has it worse and isn't giving up so you can't either. And always follow your heart it's never logical but it can feel things that your mind can't understand. And sometimes even tho what you want doesn't seem possible or achievable there's no telling what tomorrow might bring. I've literally almost gotten a dispensary that'll have part ownership of simply by laying down fire. Anything can happen man sell yourself think like a boss, act like a boss, become a boss


----------



## Csar (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey afgan I have this going on a couple of leaves onhaven't seen anything on any of my other plants any ideas


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

@Dr. Who @Odin* @Vnsmkr got any ideas to help out @Csar


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

I baked everyone some cake lol Martian monkey 8


----------



## CaliSmokes (Feb 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I baked everyone some cake lol Martian monkey 8 View attachment 3894335


I'm now blind.


----------



## CaliSmokes (Feb 5, 2017)

Csar said:


> Hey afgan I have this going on a couple of leaves onhaven't seen anything on any of my other plants any ideas


Bugs? Had chomps like that from earwigs. Little fuckers.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

CaliSmokes said:


> I'm now blind.


One of like 3-4 different Martian monkey seeds like this. Just outrageous coverage two sweet gas one the most intense gas even more than original gg4 and last has a lemon gas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Csar said:


> Hey afgan I have this going on a couple of leaves onhaven't seen anything on any of my other plants any ideas


Looks like you have something in there that likes to chew....my plants looked same after some worms were found eating....Have you checked for bugs?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Fukn gorgeous, gotta have some of those!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fukn gorgeous, gotta have some of those!


Ya buddy this deal happens I got u a free pack of f1 Martian monkey


----------



## Csar (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like you have something in there that likes to chew....my plants looked same after some worms were found eating....Have you checked for bugs?


Damn going to have to look though it throughly tomorrow but I'm going to have to seal my room of completely I'm growing in a room I made in the garage but ldidn't seal 100%. Also raise crickets and dubia for beardies so crickets get to sometimes qould those eat plants also have seen earwigs by garage door entrance


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

Csar said:


> Damn going to have to look though it throughly tomorrow but I'm going to have to seal my room of completely I'm growing in a room I made in the garage but ldidn't seal 100%. Also raise crickets and dubia for beardies so crickets get to sometimes qould those eat plants also have seen earwigs by garage door entrance


Shit my guess was a grasshopper pretty sure crickets eat plants too I'm pretty stoned right now tho


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 6, 2017)

Earwigs - nope!

Looks to me like a very limited taste testing by a bug that decided it was not to his liking. I get that and just like that on some outdoors once in a while......generally some mean looking little spiders take up house making in the plant and bad bugs go away...
Crickets? Maybe but, I doubt it.....It's basically not a tasty plant to most leaf eaters.

Like I said, I get that a little and from time to time on outdoor plants. I would ignore it. Unless it begins to expand, rapidly....Never seems to happen to me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

A month or so back I was up on the roof checking out these pretty butterflies which were hovering all around my ladies, one even landed on top of one and laid there for a minute with wings spread wide. A few days later I was in the middle of a good trip (really good) and was checking the plants over and 1 of the Quantum Kushs' had some fans chewed on, closer inspection motherfucking worms! I smashed them up, sprayed a load of chili spray, and the chewing halted....Never had that happen before, but I'll be shooing those damn butterflies away from my plants next time.....


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 9, 2017)

What's the news boss?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 9, 2017)

@Afgan King chopping them down around week 9, 

Dude these girls are so F******* frosty ! I took a sample nug from the top and it for me hella blown


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> @Afgan King chopping them down around week 9,
> 
> Dude these girls are so F******* frosty ! I took a sample nug from the top and it for me hella blown


Ya all of mine are fuckin caked I love this #6 too reminds me of the og Kush like the sweetest gas smell slightly fruity with a clear hints of lemon.....Really digging it lol what other ones you got big dog? You killed martian monkey


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 9, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Earwigs - nope!
> 
> Looks to me like a very limited taste testing by a bug that decided it was not to his liking. I get that and just like that on some outdoors once in a while......generally some mean looking little spiders take up house making in the plant and bad bugs go away...
> Crickets? Maybe but, I doubt it.....It's basically not a tasty plant to most leaf eaters.
> ...


How you been buddy? Hope all is well on your side gonna have a cut for ya to kill soon of one of my own crosses lol wanna see what you can do with her to show her off lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya all of mine are fuckin caked I love this #6 too reminds me of the og Kush like the sweetest gas smell slightly fruity with a clear hints of lemon.....Really digging it lol what other ones you got big dog? You killed martian monkey


They are top of the line genetics my friend. 

I think there is one og leaner and other two are putting off that diesel / gas stench . All of them are cover with trichomes man. I get super sticky fingers when I touch the nugs. 

They're in the final two weeks of swelling up can't wait to finish these off!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> They are top of the line genetics my friend.
> 
> I think there is one og leaner and other two are putting off that diesel / gas stench . All of them are cover with trichomes man. I get super sticky fingers when I touch the nugs.
> 
> They're in the final two weeks of swelling up can't wait to finish these off!


This is what it's all about to me thank my friend for your kind words this is why I do this. I want everyone to have legit top shelf genetics not just the select few. There's plenty of amazing breeders out there but there's 10x as many finding any f1 and crossing it to cookies or glue or every og there is lol I mean I used glue but atleast have the courtesy of using a f4 male that stabilizes out the unpredictably unstable original gg4. Do u have another batch of seeds from me to run yet? I'll be getting more out soon definitely want some more in your hands to keep up the great work you're doing over there for me buddy. And glad you found that og leaner too thats my favorite one has hints of sweet lemon lol can't wait to burn that bitch down


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> This is what it's all about to me thank my friend for your kind words this is why I do this. I want everyone to have legit top shelf genetics not just the select few. There's plenty of amazing breeders out there but there's 10x as many finding any f1 and crossing it to cookies or glue or every og there is lol I mean I used glue but atleast have the courtesy of using a f4 male that stabilizes out the unpredictably unstable original gg4. Do u have another batch of seeds from me to run yet? I'll be getting more out soon definitely want some more in your hands to keep up the great work you're doing over there for me buddy. And glad you found that og leaner too thats my favorite one has hints of sweet lemon lol can't wait to burn that bitch down


Ya bro I hear you. Your product will truly speak for it self. All I can say is keep it up. Hard work always pays. 

I don't have any More of you stuff, but What ever you want me to run I will be more than happy too run them. Just let me know, I do have the space.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya bro I hear you. Your product will truly speak for it self. All I can say is keep it up. Hard work always pays.
> 
> I don't have any More of you stuff, but What ever you want me to run I will be more than happy too run them. Just let me know, I do have the space.


Got ya buddy I'll get some of the new crosses to ya for sure either tangie cookie crosses or I'm gonna use the SS x la male cuz they all wreak all have great build and it smells like orange candy on the stem. Either way I got you non stop buddy you won't have to buy anymore seeds killed this one so easy I'm just gonna hook u up for life lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Got ya buddy I'll get some of the new crosses to ya for sure either tangie cookie crosses or I'm gonna use the SS x la male cuz they all wreak all have great build and it smells like orange candy on the stem. Either way I got you non stop buddy you won't have to buy anymore seeds killed this one so easy I'm just gonna hook u up for life lol


Haha thanks bro I appreciate the love. I'll rep TKG proudly. Just keep that fire coming!


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> How you been buddy? Hope all is well on your side gonna have a cut for ya to kill soon of one of my own crosses lol wanna see what you can do with her to show her off lol



Sounds good to me! I would be happy to see what see can do!

Tried to post some shots of my _"Russian Lemon Cake" _ cross of Black Russian (Delicious seeds) X Lemon Cake
Server won't take uploads yet...

My 18 year old son took your GG4 and did a cross with ole Hawgsbreath. I did post some shots of that here and said it was mine. Someone else here whom we know told me I should be proud and not "protect" him. "It's his work, be proud of him!" 
So I was going to repost the buds and just did the first tier harvesting on the F1 run...Can't up load those either..

I'll have to do that once they get this hammered out......they are at Riddles place in the Organic section..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Sounds good to me! I would be happy to see what see can do!
> 
> Tried to post some shots of my _"Russian Lemon Cake" _ cross of Black Russian (Delicious seeds) X Lemon Cake
> Server won't take uploads yet...
> ...


Gorgeous buds!!!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Sounds good to me! I would be happy to see what see can do!
> 
> Tried to post some shots of my _"Russian Lemon Cake" _ cross of Black Russian (Delicious seeds) X Lemon Cake
> Server won't take uploads yet...
> ...


Damn working with your son in the garden now that's badass


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Damn working with your son in the garden now that's badass


He's "growing" his way through college. He worked 2 jobs and couldn't stand the ass hat's he had to deal with. He told one boss - "You make the easiest job in the world impossible to do. I should know, as I grew up working on an organic farm." He quit and set up his own op. His mom is pissed, and worried. I said he's old enough to make his own choice's in life.....

So yeah, I do get a ton of pleasure from that! More so now that I accept his choice...


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Gorgeous buds!!!!


Thanks! I'll pass that on.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 10, 2017)

Csar said:


> Hey afgan I have this going on a couple of leaves onhaven't seen anything on any of my other plants any ideas





Afgan King said:


> @Dr. Who @Odin* @Vnsmkr got any ideas to help out @Csar


I can't see the image, but the only leaf eater that I have ever seen in an "airtight" room is a cricket. So, I'm assuming that one was responsible for this...







That is by far the most damage I've ever seen, had to take a pic (I forget how long ago, not too long though, probably two or 3 years back).


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 10, 2017)

The dude that shout you out has 20k+ followers. That must be good for brand exposure lol. @Afgan King


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> The dude that shout you out has 20k+ followers. That must be good for brand exposure lol. @Afgan King


Ya I saw that lol your bud caught his eye


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 25, 2017)

to the top for the AFGAN KING..........KY


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 26, 2017)

Almost chop time 

Martian monkey


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 26, 2017)

Semi dried nug


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 26, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I saw that lol your bud caught his eye


How's that Martian monkey smoking for you


----------



## Csar (Feb 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Semi dried nug View attachment 3895616


Damn @714steadyeddie beautiful bud shots can't wait for my toom.to be in full flower


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 28, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> How's that Martian monkey smoking for you


Fire as fuck heavy as hell everything gotta be 25%+ with mm10 being maybe 30 I'm entering it in cannabis cup up here on 420 it'll get tested then


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 1, 2017)

Csar said:


> Damn @714steadyeddie beautiful bud shots can't wait for my toom.to be in full flower


Thanks bro can't wait for your ladies either !


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 6, 2017)

She's been chopped at 61 days ! 

She's a fucking beauty 

I can only imagine what would have been if my temps were under control. 

Regardless she looks like straight fire


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 6, 2017)

Good job bruh! Holdin it down!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> She's been chopped at 61 days !
> 
> She's a fucking beauty
> 
> ...


Ya she's fuckin ridiculous buddy good job


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 8, 2017)

Can anyone I gotta get seeds to inbox me got new crush proof containers can drop anywhere have time now and can get em out this week sry been slammed shit just never seems to end also gonna be giving out lots of testers soon on here to everyone for the support plenty to go around 
Tangie cookies male x 
Grandpa Larry
Kandy Kush
FL og
Bubba
Wookies
Lemon g
Golden eye (24k x face off og)
Jabberwocky
Dawg cookies 

I will hook up everyone and using live males this time


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Can anyone I gotta get seeds to inbox me got new crush proof containers can drop anywhere have time now and can get em out this week sry been slammed shit just never seems to end also gonna be giving out lots of testers soon on here to everyone for the support plenty to go around
> Tangie cookies male x
> Grandpa Larry
> Kandy Kush
> ...


Fuck ya bro let's get ready for another round. 

Just got this bad boy today


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fuck ya bro let's get ready for another round.
> 
> Just got this bad boy today


Looking good @714steadyeddie , cobs are coming up!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Looking good @714steadyeddie , cobs are coming up!


Perro you get yours?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Perro you get yours?


Let's get some of your genetics under this light bro


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Perro you get yours?


I got them as soon as I stepped in the door from work...  Thank you @Afgan King , I'll be soaking these tonight and getting them going...


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Let's get some of your genetics under this light bro View attachment 3903018View attachment 3903019


Looking nice over there all I have right now is guava x lemon alien if you wanna give em a go


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 9, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Looking nice over there all I have right now is guava x lemon alien if you wanna give em a go


I can wait for your next drop im just excited. lol everyone who tried the Martian monkey say it's so dank. Heavy high but upbeat as well. Bro not shitting you these are so fire


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I can wait for your next drop im just excited. lol everyone who tried the Martian monkey say it's so dank. Heavy high but upbeat as well. Bro not shitting you these are so fire


Glad to hear it buddy been getting same word around here too lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Can anyone I gotta get seeds to inbox me got new crush proof containers can drop anywhere have time now and can get em out this week sry been slammed shit just never seems to end also gonna be giving out lots of testers soon on here to everyone for the support plenty to go around
> Tangie cookies male x
> Grandpa Larry
> Kandy Kush
> ...


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 11, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> View attachment 3903768


Gonna be more than enough to go around trust me I'm slanging and banging free packs of testers out like no other this summer


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Gonna be more than enough to go around trust me I'm slanging and banging free packs of testers out like no other this summer


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 11, 2017)

4 Telekinetic Genetics Lemon Alien x Kandy Kush testers cracked shells at 24 hours and have nice tails at 48, going into coco coir cups tonight. Thank you for having me run these @Afgan King !


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 11, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> 4 Telekinetic Genetics Lemon Alien x Kandy Kush testers cracked shells at 24 hours and have nice tails at 48, going into coco coir cups tonight. Thank you for having me run these @Afgan King !
> View attachment 3904355


Got that vigor lol

Btw everyone a lil change of plans instead of everyone getting hit with Tangie cookies I am picking up a grandpa's breath male that took 10 days into flower to show sex even at 30+ days before flip. Soooo ya stay tuned f1 male and looooookssss super sexy


----------



## Odin* (Mar 11, 2017)

@Afgan King I'm going to bring you the Tres Stardawg 2.0 male I have. Purple stipules, veg'd >90 days before reveal, and those little nuts had purple stripes. Let's call him "Dirk Diggler".


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King I'm going to bring you the Tres Stardawg 2.0 male I have. Purple stipules, veg'd >90 days before reveal, and those little nuts had purple stripes. Let's call him "Dirk Diggler".


Nice the Tangie cookies nuts have pink stripes lol I've yet to see the grandpa's breath but I'm sure it's fire and of course I will gladly take that male sounds stupid fire we gonna have a lot of gifts for each other I feel lol


----------



## Odin* (Mar 12, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> ...we gonna have a lot of gifts for each other I feel lol


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


Made me think of this..


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 13, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Got that vigor lol
> 
> Btw everyone a lil change of plans instead of everyone getting hit with Tangie cookies I am picking up a grandpa's breath male that took 10 days into flower to show sex even at 30+ days before flip. Soooo ya stay tuned f1 male and looooookssss super sexy


So I'm an idiot it's a grateful breath f1 lol my bad still gonna run Tangie cookies and will have Martian monkey and lemon alien Kandy f1 exclusive drop coming up soon as well stay tuned


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 13, 2017)

Just dropped 
15 forum cut BX
12 Josh d og
13 Tina danza (supposed to be 12 somehow 13? Lol)
And 10 pb breath for next round 
God I love popping seeds lol


----------



## Csar (Mar 13, 2017)

Here is my bbhb×la flipped on feb 13 so today marks 28 days stacking nice has a nice blueberry smell I'm loving it


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 13, 2017)

Csar said:


> Here is my bbhb×la flipped on feb 13 so today marks 28 days stacking nice has a nice blueberry smell I'm loving it View attachment 3905663 View attachment 3905664


Wooooooh weeeee I'm excited for mine lol looking fire buddy hell ya


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 14, 2017)

Csar said:


> Here is my bbhb×la flipped on feb 13 so today marks 28 days stacking nice has a nice blueberry smell I'm loving it View attachment 3905663 View attachment 3905664


Looks good man


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 22, 2017)

Martian monkey 10 month long cure


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 22, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Martian monkey 10 month long cure View attachment 3910915 View attachment 3910916 View attachment 3910917


Nice looks so frosty 

Damn that's sick if you get cuts out to allstar, I'll buy some lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 22, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice looks so frosty
> 
> Damn that's sick if you get cuts out to allstar, I'll buy some lol


Buddy I'm gonna try IDC if I get 0$ lol I just wanna share this with the work to guarantee put us on the map in Cali that's my first run with her imagine once she's dialed in


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 22, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Buddy I'm gonna try IDC if I get 0$ lol I just wanna share this with the work to guarantee put us on the map in Cali that's my first run with her imagine once she's dialed in


Hell ya man I feel you. That will definitely get your name out here.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

@Csar Donatello tester straight bowl of blueberries


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

Same plant


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 28, 2017)

Mmmm


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> @CsarView attachment 3915222 Donatello tester straight bowl of blueberries


Looks fire


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Mmmm





714steadyeddie said:


> Looks fire


Hell ya lol mines sick too


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hell ya lol mines sick too


You been busy or what lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> You been busy or what lol


Yupppp always busy


----------



## Bowtieguy77 (Mar 29, 2017)

Do you guys have any seeds available?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2017)

Bowtieguy77 said:


> Do you guys have any seeds available?


We will be dropping for summer f1's of lemon alien Kandy and Martian monkey and each pack will come with a free pack of the new crosses to essentially work like more testers for me lol i wanna make everyone happy and giving out hundreds of free beans will be good for everyone lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 30, 2017)

A room shot of pregnant girls and Donatello by our tester I believe it's @Csar on here lol I'm high sry


----------



## Csar (Apr 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> A room shot of pregnant girls and Donatello by our tester I believe it's @Csar on here lol I'm high sry View attachment 3916578 View attachment 3916579 View attachment 3916580


Lol she over powers all smells in grow room love her this is her today


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 2, 2017)

Csar said:


> Lol she over powers all smells in grow room love her this is her today View attachment 3918180


You killed it buddy


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 4, 2017)

Another if contest this time for cuts of mm10 and lak5 on ig


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2017)

Soooo gonna do contest on here too for seeds anyone interested


----------



## Walterwhiter (Apr 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Soooo gonna do contest on here too for seeds anyone interested


Me! I can't get clones.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Soooo gonna do contest on here too for seeds anyone interested


Shit you know everyone is down for that!


----------



## Odin* (Apr 6, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Soooo gonna do contest on here too for seeds anyone interested


I'm in here and played my hand on IG (at least, I think I did).


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm with it


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 7, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Me! I can't get clones.





Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm with it





Odin* said:


> I'm in here and played my hand on IG (at least, I think I did).





714steadyeddie said:


> Shit you know everyone is down for that!


Glad to hear it from All and Odin I owe you too if you'd ever read an email lmao


----------



## Odin* (Apr 7, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Glad to hear it from All and Odin I owe you too if you'd ever read an email lmao



Shit, I generated that email just to join here. I'll go take a look.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 9, 2017)

Can't wait for this drop. My stable in my garden has nothing crazy or to brag about lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry been slammed again shit is just ridiculous sometimes I swear if I didn't have the friends I have I'd be fucked lol here's how we looking day 37 real real big gonna be a huge pull down  bubba with grateful breath seeds alien rock candy x blue dreamdonatello  goldeneye prego with Tangie cookies  so saw thug pug claiming he has purple drank breath........But yet he doesn't have the clone only one lol ours is lol don't be fooled filled with grateful breath seeds  FL og filled with grateful breath


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Sorry been slammed again shit is just ridiculous sometimes I swear if I didn't have the friends I have I'd be fucked lol here's how we looking day 37 real real big gonna be a huge pull down View attachment 3923112 bubba with grateful breath seedsView attachment 3923113 alien rock candy x blue dreamView attachment 3923114donatello View attachment 3923115 goldeneye prego with Tangie cookies View attachment 3923116 so saw thug pug claiming he has purple drank breath........But yet he doesn't have the clone only one lol ours is lol don't be fooled filled with grateful breath seeds View attachment 3923129 FL og filled with grateful breath


Looks like some serious heat right there good shit


----------



## Afgan King (May 2, 2017)

Soooo sorry bout the long time gone but been busy all seeds come down this week hope everyone is ready....lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Soooo sorry bout the long time gone but been busy all seeds come down this week hope everyone is ready....lol


Good shit.

You got any favorite girls right now ?


----------



## Afgan King (May 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Good shit.
> 
> You got any favorite girls right now ?


Bubba x grateful breath and jabberwocky x tangie cookies and lemon g x grateful and the FL og grateful but honestly the GoldenEye might be a new favorite shits so stupid


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Bubba x grateful breath and jabberwocky x tangie cookies and lemon g x grateful and the FL og grateful but honestly the GoldenEye might be a new favorite shits so stupid


Yea gnome is killing his cut makes me want to grow it. All of it sounds dank


----------



## Walterwhiter (May 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Soooo sorry bout the long time gone but been busy all seeds come down this week hope everyone is ready....lol


So ready


----------



## Southerner (May 3, 2017)

Great pics Afgan, you've definitely been putting in the work and I'm sure it's going to pay off.


----------



## PerroVerde (May 5, 2017)

Here is the Lemon Alien x Kandy Kush tester about ready to start flower @Afgan King ...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 14, 2017)

In case y'all haven't heard @Afgan King

I Bought Martian monkey F2's
These testers are pure fire


----------



## Bowtieguy77 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm ready for some seeds!!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 14, 2017)

Bowtieguy77 said:


> I'm ready for some seeds!!!


Hit him up on IG

@telekineticgenetics


----------



## Bowtieguy77 (Jun 14, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hit him up on IG
> 
> @telekineticgenetics


I don't have any instagram or Facebook's sorry


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 15, 2017)

Bowtieguy77 said:


> I don't have any instagram or Facebook's sorry


I'll tell @Afgan King to pop in this thread


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 16, 2017)

Lemon Alien Kandy at 5 weeks flower... 
@telekineticgenetics @Afgan King


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 19, 2017)

Alright alright alright been slammed as hell first 5 to respond to this with the best reason why they should be a tester will receive some free packs to get going. All tangie cookie crosses are available and lemon g x Gratefulbreath and wookies x Gratefulbreath still available


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 19, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Alright alright alright been slammed as hell first 5 to respond to this with the best reason why they should be a tester will receive some free packs to get going. All tangie cookie crosses are available and lemon g x Gratefulbreath and wookies x Gratefulbreath still available


I test for Jaws..I already hit you up on IG when you were first looking for testers. Can pop afew full packs asap..wouldnt mind wookies x gratefulbreath and a tangie cookie cross 

Can update this thread on a regular basis. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 19, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Alright alright alright been slammed as hell first 5 to respond to this with the best reason why they should be a tester will receive some free packs to get going. All tangie cookie crosses are available and lemon g x Gratefulbreath and wookies x Gratefulbreath still available


I'd love some tange or gsc  hit me up

Packs looking on point buddy


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 19, 2017)

Those 2 grateful breath would be nice to try  Have an empty tent waiting to try something,all organic living soil.Have a real good camera on my phone.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 19, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'd love some tange or gsc  hit me up
> 
> Packs looking on point buddy


I owe you anyways email me [email protected]


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 19, 2017)

tommarijuana said:


> Those 2 grateful breath would be nice to try  Have an empty tent waiting to try something,all organic living soil.Have a real good camera on my phone.


Email me at [email protected] as well 4 other spots available email me with title riu


----------



## Bowtieguy77 (Jun 20, 2017)

This guy would love to run some seeds


----------



## Bowtieguy77 (Jun 20, 2017)

As far as why because it's fun


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 25, 2017)

A couple days past 6 weeks here and she is plumping up and showing her stuff. I'm very impressed with this cultivar. Great things from @Afgan King / Telekinetic Genetics...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 7, 2017)

A little over 8 weeks here filled out and purpling as she is fading out here with the Lemon Alien Kandy... @Afgan King #TKG


----------



## Southerner (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd be down to test. I've got quite a few photos around the forum that at least show i'm somewhat competent. I have also been around this site for quite a while compared to most. I've run successful tester packs by Bigworm and a couple others. Maybe best of all, I am going to be starting up a fresh from seed run within the next month so, so they won't be just sitting around in a jar. Good luck ether way!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2017)

Taking down the Lemon Alien Kandy tonight. Here she is an amazing cultivar. She has been a pleasure to run. Thanks to @Afgan King for giving me a shot as a tester...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Taking down the Lemon Alien Kandy tonight. Here she is an amazing cultivar. She has been a pleasure to run. Thanks to @Afgan King for giving me a shot as a tester...
> View attachment 3975480
> View attachment 3975481


Nice!

I happen to know exactly where that lemon alien came from...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Jul 10, 2017)

Props to @Afgan King for keeping it 100%


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 15, 2017)

New to thread seeds look great grown some but could never finfind the breeder now I have so pumped.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 15, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Props to @Afgan King for keeping it 100%View attachment 3975762


How are these turning out


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 15, 2017)

I have 3 
Bubba x grateful breath 
And 4
Martian monkeys ( gg4xlemonalien) 

And a few others


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2017)

Martian monkey F2 
GG4 x lemon alien 

My keeper pheno


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 13, 2018)

00tangie ( [ 24k gold x face off og ] x tangle cookies ) sooo fucking frosty. And has a strong gas smell then followed by straight tangie smell crazy


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 24, 2018)

00tangie 
Such a beautiful plant 
Week 9


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 2, 2018)

00tangie , such a easy and crazy looking plant to grow. Gas nose and subtle tangie finish. Frost out of this world. 

Can’t wait to blast the trim 


Top third got the chop today.



    




Best part is that there’s some Martian monkey pollen that accidentally got on her... going to be a crazy cross fursure.

Afghan you get some of these seeds fursure


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 15, 2018)

What happened to this thread????


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> 00tangie
> Such a beautiful plant
> Week 9
> 
> ...


Damn that's beautiful


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> What happened to this thread????


Haven't heard from my bro in a minute.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Haven't heard from my bro in a minute.


Any1 know what happened to @Afgan King 

Use to go back n forth with him in messages and email a lot then he seemed to just disappear


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Haven't heard from my bro in a minute.


Connected with him again over on IG telekinetic genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Connected with him again over on IG telekinetic genetics


That's cool. I haven't seen that cat on here in ages, lol. Glad he is still doing his thing.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Haven't heard from my bro in a minute.


Hey buddy I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkk lol who's ready for a giveaway? Been too long miss all yall too much especially you @ttystikk hope all been well my life has been super changed. Dont know if anyone heard but was in bad house fire and am 49% 3rd and 4th degree burned 45% grafted. Anyways I'm back on here lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2019)

Martian monkey 10 x tangie kandy cookies f1


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2019)

Chiquita cake - Banana OG chiquita cut x Tangie Kandy Cookies f1


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2019)

Tangie Kandy Cookies F2


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2019)

Sundae Fundae aka Sundae Driver x Tangie Kandy cookies f1


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2019)

Peanut Butter Breath x Tangie Kandy Cookies f1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 12, 2019)

Looking nice man!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2019)

Afgan King said:


> Peanut Butter Breath x Tangie Kandy Cookies f1View attachment 4407146


Good to see you back around!


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 20, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good to see you back around!


Thanks, hows it going on here lately? Been forever


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

Things have slowed down a bit. Not as much drama nowadays which is good and bad. Drama seems to attract more attention but at same time wasn't always entertaining. 

Still a lot of interesting and good folks around but just not as often. Cheers


----------



## Joedank (Oct 20, 2019)

Afgan King said:


> Hey buddy I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkk lol who's ready for a giveaway? Been too long miss all yall too much especially you @ttystikk hope all been well my life has been super changed. Dont know if anyone heard but was in bad house fire and am 49% 3rd and 4th degree burned 45% grafted. Anyways I'm back on here lol


Yo dude that sucks! Care to explain how that happened? 
Glad to see you crushing the seeds again !


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 20, 2019)

Afgan King said:


> Thanks, hows it going on here lately? Been forever


Like eso said kinda slowed I’m not here to often myself some of us went to a new hang out. You’d like it over there I’d bet


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2019)

Afgan King said:


> Hey buddy I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkk lol who's ready for a giveaway? Been too long miss all yall too much especially you @ttystikk hope all been well my life has been super changed. Dont know if anyone heard but was in bad house fire and am 49% 3rd and 4th degree burned 45% grafted. Anyways I'm back on here lol


FUCK! I'm glad you're still among the living, my friend. Hit me up ASAP!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 5, 2019)

Wanted to see about giving out some free seeds I got some ridiculous shit all these tkc crosses are insane. I wish I could figure out how to post video on here. Been so long


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 5, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Yo dude that sucks! Care to explain how that happened?
> Glad to see you crushing the seeds again !


And ya my closed loop had a hole in a hose, I just had to plead guilty to manufacturing cannabis extracts. Worse part honestly is that there will be the telekinetic connection going up in okc, already in building stages and I'm gonna have to wait my 5 years (I believe it is in okc) to work in industry lol but I'll be making seeds whole time still and get a giant facility to have test and I'll have my place when I am allowed so not all bad.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm lucky I'm getting probation and it's still up in air sentencing is on dec 16 hopefully all goes good but never know what judge is thinking and sucks cuz Jefferson county doesnt allow plea deals it's all up to judge


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 5, 2019)

just popped the last of my Martian monkeys loved those ones


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> just popped the last of my Martian monkeys loved those ones


I legit got 1 pack left of the f2s and that's it lol I gotta f3 it, was super happy when I found the pack


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 6, 2019)

Tbh honest think I'm gonna make some fem lines this year and work on mmf3


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 6, 2019)

Afgan King said:


> I legit got 1 pack left of the f2s and that's it lol I gotta f3 it, was super happy when I found the pack


That’s what’s up man. I still got my cut of the sonic screw driverx lemon alien


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2019)

Real interesting 17+CBDa 10+THCa on martian monkey 14, gonna be getting this cut back and try to get it out to anyone who thinks it could help them, amazing medicinal plant


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2019)

What would be the best way to go about a competition? Haven't been on in so long dont know what would be easiest way


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2019)

Afgan King said:


> What would be the best way to go about a competition? Haven't been on in so long dont know what would be easiest way


No need to compete, brother; you're in a class by yourself.

Stay in touch.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 15, 2019)

theres a free one here https://www.rollitup.org/t/comparative-grow-from-dutch-passion-at-the-vault.1001482/

but if you're interested in hosting your own i'd be down!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4492784View attachment 4492782View attachment 4492783


Nice! I have four Double Cup seedlings from Telekenitc. Hope they turn out as nice as these!


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 13, 2020)

Double Cup
Got one female so far and still have half the pack left  We like it here a lot! My gf really loves it! tastes like cherry cough drops with that mediciney menthol sort of effect on the exhale. Has a nice high that helps with pain for me. I’m not a very experienced grower and it still turned out great for me! We’re going to keep running it here for at least a while


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 22, 2020)

Double Cup
Cherry cough drop flavor


----------

